# So what did you do today?



## 3D Electric

Spent 3 hours yanking this little guy out and installing a fresh new Homeline 100a load center. It's been awhile since I've pulled a pushmatic. How did you spend your day?


----------



## ponyboy

Ran a few 3/4 rigids between trunnions of a welding positioner then replaced an encoder on a robot. No pics sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric

Oh Btw the entire house was aluminum. It was fun on the bun!


----------



## dawgs

Bid a new brewery job.


----------



## daveEM

Looking for a broken wire outside. Thought about doing a little digging. Put it off till tomorrow.


----------



## 3D Electric

daveEM said:


> Looking for a broken wire outside. Thought about doing a little digging. Put it off till tomorrow.


I've been trying to dig for a week now but it's been raining off and on for the past 10 days.


----------



## RePhase277

First thing, I bought a new Porta-Band to replace the one I had stolen a while back. Then I had a meeting at 10 AM with a customer who kept me waiting 30 minutes while he talked to his wife about where they were eating lunch. But I got the job, 20 circuits to install for digital printing equipment.

Then I placed an order at the supply house that took them two hours to fill. I was super pissed. By 3:30 I started pulling 4/0 for a granite CNC machine. Hit the disconnect by 5:45 and cleaned up.

Basically, I didn't do $hit all day.


----------



## A Little Short

3D Electric said:


> Spent 3 hours yanking this little guy out and installing a fresh new Homeline 100a load center. It's been awhile since I've pulled a pushmatic. How did you spend your day?



Bought me a future job by installing a FP Pushmatic that I pulled out of another job!:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I spent the morning at the beach with two lovely ladies and little buddy. Had lunch and headed home to relax.


----------



## 3D Electric

A Little Short said:


> Bought me a future job by installing a FP Pushmatic that I pulled out of another job!:jester:


I do believe you're on to something there! 😈 I just found a new revenue stream.


----------



## AllWIRES

Got the van organized.


----------



## Anathera

Tore out rigid bx and cloth wire all day, they liked the last black out ceiling they found another twice the size they want to do

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric

AllWIRES said:


> Got the van organized.


Is that a caravan or the ram van


----------



## Spunk#7

I checked the Hereford light house in Wildwood! There's nothing the shore out of season.


----------



## AllWIRES

3D Electric said:


> Is that a caravan or the ram van


Ram.


----------



## papaotis

hard to tell whats in there. show mine later, but its still hard to tell whats in there, but theres a lot more of it! 40#s of **** ina 30# can!


----------



## backstay

Installing ceiling lights in a house. One was a fishing expedition.


----------



## chicken steve

Listened to Mr Jeff Sargent present '17 changes @ the iaei chpt.

two real jems>>>>>

Pools are going to be GEC 

Any rec outlet 150V up to 100A is gfci for non resi work

~C:whistling2:S~


----------



## AllWIRES

chicken steve said:


> Any rec outlet 150V up to 100A is gfci for non resi work ~C:whistling2:S~


I felt this one coming.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Spunk#7 said:


> I checked the Hereford light house in Wildwood! There's nothing the shore out of season.


Always been a lighthouse fan. That one is pretty close in design to Sea Girt Light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Today is one of those fun days, sitting on the house with pink eye.


----------



## HackWork

Spunk#7 said:


> I checked the Hereford light house in Wildwood! There's nothing the shore out of season.


What color was the boathouse?


----------



## macmikeman

I live about a half mile from a light house at Makapuu, and surf in front of another one every time I go out at Diamond Head.


----------



## Anathera

chicken steve said:


> Listened to Mr Jeff Sargent present '17 changes @ the iaei chpt.
> 
> two real jems>>>>>
> 
> Pools are going to be GEC
> 
> Any rec outlet 150V up to 100A is gfci for non resi work
> 
> ~C:whistling2:S~


So is that anything under 150v 100 amp, just want to make sure I'm reading right

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllWIRES

papaotis said:


> hard to tell whats in there. show mine later, but its still hard to tell whats in there, but theres a lot more of it! 40#s of **** ina 30# can!


The small van struggle. 

The saleswoman told me size didn't matter....


----------



## Anathera

Opened up a panel to this today. Struggling to comprehend in what world this is okay

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Anathera said:


> Opened up a panel to this today. Struggling to comprehend in what world this is okay
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Is there a conductor connected to the neutral bar on the right side? If so, I don't see any problem. Just someone doing some redundant wiring. I have seen people use a #4 to connect the neutral bar to ground bar because they didn't trust the green screw as the main bonding jumper.


----------



## AK_sparky

macmikeman said:


> I live about a half mile from a light house at Makapuu, and surf in front of another one every time I go out at Diamond Head.


Seriouslly, this guy shouldn't be allowed to post about anything to do with where he lives or where he surfs or the view from his house. Only electrical posts for you from now on mac! Oh, and pics...no pics unless they are indoors and have no view to outside, ok!?!? :thumbup:

As for my day.

Yesterday:
Moved the kitchen window in the house I am renovating. Terrible job, wall was not straight, not standard sized studs, some water damage.

Today: Realized I had the kitchen design wrong in my head. Windows had to move over 18" more. Spent the day doing that.....


----------



## mitch65

Sent out a couple of invoices, called a delinquent customer about an invoice, inspected a panel for an insurance job where there was a water leak, troubleshot a poorly manufactured duct smoke detector and now having some lunch.


----------



## HackWork

AK_sparky said:


> Seriouslly, this guy shouldn't be allowed to post about anything to do with where he lives or where he surfs or the view from his house. Only electrical posts for you from now on mac! Oh, and pics...no pics unless they are indoors and have no view to outside, ok!?!? :thumbup:


I don't believe he lives where he says or else he would have sent me a cup of lava after all of my begging and pleading.


----------



## mitch65

Jrzy said:


> Is there a conductor connected to the neutral bar on the right side? If so, I don't see any problem. Just someone doing some redundant wiring. I have seen people use a #4 to connect the neutral bar to ground bar because they didn't trust the green screw as the main bonding jumper.


The neutral shouldn't be bonded to ground past the first point of disconnect. Is there a main breaker in this panel? It looks like a sub panel. Bonding screw should be removed and jumper from Neutral to ground bar removed as well


----------



## HackWork

mitch65 said:


> The neutral shouldn't be bonded to ground past the first point of disconnect. Is there a main breaker in this panel? It looks like a sub panel. Bonding screw should be removed and jumper from Neutral to ground bar removed as well


I figured it was a main panel. But you are right, now that you mention it I don't see a main breaker.


----------



## MikeFL

AK_sparky said:


> Seriouslly, this guy shouldn't be allowed to post about anything to do with where he lives or where he surfs or the view from his house. Only electrical posts for you from now on mac! Oh, and pics...no pics unless they are indoors and have no view to outside, ok!?!? :thumbup:
> 
> As for my day.
> 
> Yesterday:
> ...
> 
> Today:t.....


Hey we have to put up with Canadians telling us how nice it is to have the windows open today while it's in the 90's down here with a 20T system running all day to keep the office bearable. So if we can't post pictures or talk about the beaches and all the girls in bikinis, you can't talk about having your windows open in the summertime! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=lan...ved=0ahUKEwik6ozpuunMAhXGlB4KHdadB7IQ_AUIBigB


----------



## Anathera

Jrzy said:


> Is there a conductor connected to the neutral bar on the right side? If so, I don't see any problem. Just someone doing some redundant wiring. I have seen people use a #4 to connect the neutral bar to ground bar because they didn't trust the green screw as the main bonding jumper.


No that's it, the service cable is se. Main is outside and whoever did the swap out didn't want to change the service cable because the meter is recessed into brick on the other half of the duplex

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8

Went to hang what I thought were gonna be new wraparounds in mobile home, got there and they were used lay-ins. Surface mounted them, ugly as something that is really ugly, customer was happy:laughing:


----------



## flyboy

I applied for Medicare today. Tomorrow, I turn 65.

...I think I read somewhere your suppose to do that 3 months before your 65th b-day. I've been in denial. :laughing:


----------



## backstay

flyboy said:


> I applied for Medicare today. Tomorrow, I turn 65.
> 
> ...I think I read somewhere your suppose to do that 3 months before your 65th b-day. I've been in denial. :laughing:


Congrats on "making" it!


----------



## frenchelectrican

Finally i can able relax today after two service change over ( the truck yank the service drops ) and cli.mbed up the coconut tree to get fresh coconuts..


And spend time with my wife and daughter on beach...

( yuh it hot today 40 °c !! )


----------



## RePhase277

frenchelectrican said:


> Finally i can able relax today after two service change over ( the truck yank the service drops ) and cli.mbed up the coconut tree to get fresh coconuts..
> 
> 
> And spend time with my wife and daughter on beach...
> 
> ( yuh it hot today 40 °c !! )


You're done working at 11 AM? Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## A Little Short

readydave8 said:


> Went to hang what I thought were gonna be new wraparounds in mobile home, got there and they were used lay-ins. Surface mounted them, ugly as something that is really ugly, customer was happy:laughing:


Did they look as good as these?


----------



## frenchelectrican

InPhase277 said:


> You're done working at 11 AM? Good job!:thumbup:


Yuh i did start at 6 am when i got a call ( my wife woke me up ) and got it done pretty fast.


----------



## papaotis

troubleshot a church 'wires getting hot' thats all im sayin now! tried once again to connect with 'accounts receivable' contractor, again no luck. tried to finish a small job that some else started and home owner didnt show up. showed up at 7 for the kids 8 oclock game. had a couple stiff drinks and came here. otherwise it was a great day!


----------



## MikeFL

flyboy said:


> I applied for Medicare today. Tomorrow, I turn 65.
> 
> ...I think I read somewhere your suppose to do that 3 months before your 65th b-day. I've been in denial. :laughing:


Happy birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve

flyboy said:


> Tomorrow, I turn 65.







~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## inetdog

flyboy said:


> I applied for Medicare today. Tomorrow, I turn 65.
> 
> ...I think I read somewhere your suppose to do that 3 months before your 65th b-day. I've been in denial. :laughing:


Appropriate Beatles song: 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Qvnp3hzN8ZMgMj2vA&sig2=I3LSIl56oUUlkcA9EcabEw



If the link works.
Not the best, but.....


----------



## HackWork

I pulled out an FPE panel and replaced it with a Siemens. I also upgraded the grounding. 4 hours, $250 in material, I quoted it $1,250.


View attachment 81194


----------



## RePhase277

Jrzy said:


> I pulled out an FPE panel and replaced it with a Siemens. I also upgraded the grounding. 4 hours, $250 in material, I quoted it $1,250.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81194


Siemens. See-mens. Semen.


----------



## HackWork

InPhase277 said:


> Siemens. See-mens. Semen.


That is perverse and I will thank you not to talk to me so vulgarly.

I like Siemens, they are my go-to brand.


----------



## 3D Electric

Jrzy said:


> That is perverse and I will thank you not to talk to me so vulgarly.
> 
> I like Siemens, they are my go-to brand.


Homeline for me. Can't stand cutler br. Flimsy enclosure with sharp edges.


----------



## Anathera

Siemens or home line here. We were using home line because they whipped Siemens in bulk pricing but the Siemens arc faults are so much nicer to put in. Haven't decided my personal favorite yet but lean towards Siemens


----------



## HackWork

3D Electric said:


> Homeline for me. Can't stand cutler br. Flimsy enclosure with sharp edges.


Yeah, Homeline is usually second choice after Siemens/Murray. I never use CH.


----------



## B-Nabs

I HATE Siemens gear of all kinds.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power

Removed a 200amp ATS and replaced it with an 800 amp.


----------



## 3D Electric

Anathera said:


> Siemens or home line here. We were using home line because they whipped Siemens in bulk pricing but the Siemens arc faults are so much nicer to put in. Haven't decided my personal favorite yet but lean towards Siemens


Have you used the plug on neutral breakers yet?


----------



## RePhase277

Jrzy said:


> That is perverse and I will thank you not to talk to me so vulgarly.
> 
> I like Siemens, they are my go-to brand.


Siemens is my 1st choice. I like QO too. I admit I'm not a fan of Homeline. I'd go with a CH BR over Home Line. I don't care for CH CH either. GE is dead last for gear, especially residential. I've seen Zinsco stuff that beats new GE junk.

I also like the Siemens line of disconnects in commercial/industrial.


----------



## Anathera

3D Electric said:


> Have you used the plug on neutral breakers yet?


Yes I'd forgotten about those, they are absolutely fantastic and lightyear better than any of the pig tailed ones. Siemens at least did a solid pigtail instead of stranded but no pigtail was my favorite we did a house with those last year.


----------



## 3D Electric

Anathera said:


> Yes I'd forgotten about those, they are absolutely fantastic and lightyear better than any of the pig tailed ones. Siemens at least did a solid pigtail instead of stranded but no pigtail was my favorite we did a house with those last year.


My question is why every company has huge arc fault and ground fault breakers and apparently Siemens is the only company who can figure out how to make it the size of a regular breaker. 😠


----------



## Majewski

3D Electric said:


> My question is why every company has huge arc fault and ground fault breakers and apparently Siemens is the only company who can figure out how to make it the size of a regular breaker. 😠


I was just saying that to myself while fighting (and losing) with space allocation the other day. lol


----------



## gnuuser

spent the day planting a garden (day off= day of rest HAH!):laughing:


----------



## dthurmond

3D Electric said:


> My question is why every company has huge arc fault and ground fault breakers and apparently Siemens is the only company who can figure out how to make it the size of a regular breaker. dde20


 Homeline has a afci/gfci breaker without pigtail that is the same size as a regular breaker . Works great .


----------



## Majewski

dthurmond said:


> Homeline has a afci/gfci breaker without pigtail that is the same size as a regular breaker . Works great .


Yup! http://www.amazon.com/Square-Schneider-Electric-HOM120PCAFIC-Single-Pole/dp/B00NOLH0DW

Clearly I had a blonde moment because I knew this already. lol


----------



## 3D Electric

Majewski said:


> Yup! http://www.amazon.com/Square-Schneider-Electric-HOM120PCAFIC-Single-Pole/dp/B00NOLH0DW
> 
> Clearly I had a blonde moment because I knew this already. lol


That is the plug on neutral. I use them quite often. It's still 1"-1 1/2" longer than a standard breaker. I was talking about the pigtail neutral breakers though. Way back when before the plug on neutral the siemens arc fault was the only way to fly if you are in tight spaces and full panels.


----------



## Majewski

3D Electric said:


> That is the plug on neutral. I use them quite often. It's still 1"-1 1/2" longer than a standard breaker. I was talking about the pigtail neutral breakers though. Way back when before the plug on neutral the siemens arc fault was the only way to fly if you are in tight spaces and full panels.


Right! Maybe I should've drank less beer last night and less coffee today and just slept more? I am having blonde moments all day. lol


----------



## readydave8

A Little Short said:


> Did they look as good as these?


no:no::laughing:


----------



## HackWork

I am off to hang 2 ceiling fans and install 2 sconces. Don't tell macmikeman or else he will call me a ceiling fan electrician.


----------



## RePhase277

Jrzy said:


> I am off to hang 2 ceiling fans and install 2 sconces. Don't tell macmikeman or else he will call me a ceiling fan electrician.


That's ridiculous. Clearly you're a ceiling fan and/or sconce electrician.


----------



## HackWork

InPhase277 said:


> That's ridiculous. Clearly you're a ceiling fan and/or sconce electrician.


I'm done. Now I have an extend lunch break before installing a portable generator connection. That's my type of work.


----------



## 3D Electric

Spent the afternoon counting fireworks for inventory. Getting geared up for the tent!


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> That's ridiculous. Clearly you're a ceiling fan and/or sconce electrician.


If that's the case, today I was a steel fish tape and cover plate electrician.


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> If that's the case, today I was a steel fish tape and cover plate electrician.


Yeah today I was a 3" rigid and 500 copper electrician. Tomorrow I'll be a Cat 6 and can light electrician. Have tools, will travel.


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> Yeah today I was a 3" rigid and 500 copper electrician. Tomorrow I'll be a Cat 6 and can light electrician. Have tools, will travel.


I feel like I'm losing out on opportunities for not offering tools and travel. Nuts!


----------



## macmikeman

Jrzy said:


> I am off to hang 2 ceiling fans and install 2 sconces. Don't tell macmikeman or else he will call me a ceiling fan electrician.


I think it was Fantrician I called you......:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I feel like I'm losing out on opportunities for not offering tools and travel. Nuts!


I told a guy from a manufacturer that emailed me (I had taken their factory training and worked for a factory service contractor) I would need $750 per service call to fly around the country and troubleshoot their equipment. Said I would provide minimum tools and meters. Took two weeks before he got back to me so they were considering it.


----------



## HackWork

macmikeman said:


> I think it was Fantrician I called you......:laughing:


You're just jealous because you know I will out-fantrician you any day of the week.


----------



## lighterup

Went fishing..caught 3 bass , 2 frogs and a rock bass , 2 blue gill and 
raided a chicken coop (real early this morning before fishing)...


----------



## daks

Got a service call at the end of the day for a building we started servicing last year. 

Described problem was "stove repeatedly tripped main breaker in hallway, not the 40A breaker in the unit, tried a new stove and still the same thing" 

My first thought is the main breaker in the hallway is getting old or loose. 

Go in the unit. I turned on a burner on the stove and the hallway light comes on. Lol I figure this will be an easy fix. 

While I smugly think to myself that I was glad I put a spare 60A breaker in my pocket when leaving the truck, so I can deal with this issue without having to go back to the truck (if it's just not a loose connection) ... 






























Sigh, so much for smugness that I packed a replacement breaker... 

Hmmm looks like someone tried to half-arse fix this after a previous fire... 

I'm amazed nothing popped when I took the panel cover off, destroyed insulation everywhere. 
And wtf is with all the neutrals feeding the apts being jammed under one setscrew.:blink:

Well at least the schedule is full for a while


----------



## lighterup

daks said:


> Got a service call at the end of the day for a building we started servicing last year.
> 
> Described problem was "stove repeatedly tripped main breaker in hallway, not the 40A breaker in the unit, tried a new stove and still the same thing"
> 
> My first thought is the main breaker in the hallway is getting old or loose.
> 
> Go in the unit. I turned on a burner on the stove and the hallway light comes on. Lol I figure this will be an easy fix.
> 
> While I smugly think to myself that I was glad I put a spare 60A breaker in my pocket when leaving the truck, so I can deal with this issue without having to go back to the truck (if it's just not a loose connection) ...
> 
> View attachment 81570
> 
> View attachment 81578
> 
> View attachment 81586
> 
> View attachment 81594
> 
> 
> Sigh, so much for smugness that I packed a replacement breaker...
> 
> Hmmm looks like someone tried to half-arse fix this after a previous fire...
> 
> I'm amazed nothing popped when I took the panel cover off, destroyed insulation everywhere.
> And wtf is with all the neutrals feeding the apts being jammed under one setscrew.:blink:
> 
> Well at least the schedule is full for a while


Is this one of Jrzy's jobs?:whistling2:


----------



## papaotis

are these pics before you did anything?:001_huh:


----------



## papaotis

one thing i did today was chasing a ground fault on on an unfinished circuit. been working fine for weeks. turned out to be nuetral touching the metal box. guessing the change in temps pushed it JUST enough!


----------



## Majewski

I changed a light bulb, swapped a fan/light and did some trim out. Living the dream!


----------



## papaotis

well, when your done with your dream you can come into my nightmare!


----------



## lighterup

I Dropped the soffett down on a Kitchen remodel (that is getting
42" uppers as opposed to the old 36's ) and yes it's a mess...

Have to get all that NM cable up into the joists and cut in old
work cans tomorrow..nice timely , lucrative paying job


----------



## backstay

Dirty work today.


----------



## MikeFL

backstay said:


> Dirty work today.


Is that a backhoe or an excavator?

Anyone who has ever used both will never get on a backhoe again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> Is that a backhoe or an excavator?
> 
> Anyone who has ever used both will never get on a backhoe again.


Can you explain this ?


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Can you explain this ?


With a backhoe you're working from the back. Every time you want to move it you have to get turned around and you're driving from the end you're not going to be doing your work from, so you give it a best shot. Then you get turned back around again and start digging. Hit a root, rock or burried debris and the machine moves. Well it just moved a little; I'll keep digging. Oh now I have a crooked trench. Get turned around again and put the machine back where it was ... It never stops.

With an excavator you dig and drive from the same seat facing the same direction. It's on tracks. You are constantly digging and you're doing much better work. With an excavator you get your work done in about 1/3 of the time with a better result.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> With a backhoe you're working from the back. Every time you want to move it you have to get turned around and you're driving from the end you're not going to be doing your work from, so you give it a best shot. Then you get turned back around again and start digging. Hit a root, rock or burried debris and the machine moves. Well it just moved a little; I'll keep digging. Oh now I have a crooked trench. Get turned around again and put the machine back where it was ... It never stops.
> 
> With an excavator you dig and drive from the same seat facing the same direction. It's on tracks. You are constantly digging and you're doing much better work. With an excavator you get your work done in about 1/3 of the time with a better result.


Great answer, never thought about that aspect. I just figure the bucket on the front of the backhoe is better at putting sand or gravel in the bottom of your trench and refilling it as well than with the small blade on a trencher.


----------



## Majewski

I'm learning by just reading these posts! Yippeeee


----------



## daks

papaotis said:


> are these pics before you did anything?:001_huh:


 Correct, worst part is this was after some other electrical company "fixed it" a couple months ago. :blink:

I'm putting in a whole new neutral bus tomorrow. Cleaning out the panel, Re-pulling most of the heavily damaged wires and shrink-tubing the rest. (I had put a temporary bus in already, pulled the destroyed wires and shrink-tubed the wires with cooked insulation after those first pictures) 

I'm still amazed that the hack repair lasted that long, and that 7-8 #6Al wires stayed under those lugs. 

Today was putting in a double gang meter base and running the service stack and new panel PVC runs to split the top and bottom of a house into apartments. 
Nothing like being on a ladder on a hot sunny day between two white houses... I'm amazed I tanned instead of burning to a crisp!
But when the roofers arrived and started tossing shingles everywhere, I figured that was enough outside work for the day.


----------



## backstay

MikeFL said:


> Is that a backhoe or an excavator?
> 
> Anyone who has ever used both will never get on a backhoe again.


It's a 3 point hoe on my tractor. I use it for small trenching jobs. Longer stuff I will rent a mini.



MechanicalDVR said:


> Great answer, never thought about that aspect. I just figure the bucket on the front of the backhoe is better at putting sand or gravel in the bottom of your trench and refilling it as well than with the small blade on a trencher.


The blade on a mini is very useful for filling the trench back in. I never use a chain trencher anymore.


----------



## dawgs

backstay said:


> It's a 3 point hoe on my tractor. I use it for small trenching jobs. Longer stuff I will rent a mini. The blade on a mini is very useful for filling the trench back in. I never use a chain trencher anymore.


What size tractor? I have a Kubota 3130 (31hp). I have a 3pt hoe also. Use it for finish mowing and also grading driveway.


----------



## backstay

dawgs said:


> What size tractor? I have a Kubota 3130 (31hp). I have a 3pt hoe also. Use it for finish mowing and also grading driveway.


A Ford 3910 FWD with loader. It's a 40 Hp tractor for all around farm work. I move bales with it, disk and plow.


----------



## backstay

Today, this morning anyway. Was a job trailer hookup. Here's the job the trailer is for.


----------



## Majewski

At the inlaws out of state for a funeral and I ended up getting asked to "take a look" at some switches that haven't worked in 10 years. "We've had the best ECs out and they say it's in the walls" few hours later and a trip to lowes, found and fixed.


----------



## 3D Electric

Today I'm installing an entire house worth of vinyl tile for my mother. Installing carsiding floor to ceiling in her living room. Fun fun.


----------



## Switched

I'll be finishing up enclosing our back patio, screening it in to keep out the pesky flies and skeeters. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277

3D Electric said:


> Today I'm installing an entire house worth of vinyl tile for my mother. Installing carsiding floor to ceiling in her living room. Fun fun.


That's what you get for being a sweet son... you've got enough manpower around to get it done by lunch. Put the other 9 D's to work:laughing:


----------



## Majewski

Sigh, sure thing mom, I can help!


----------



## flyboy

On my way back from London on United Flight 17 somewhere over the Atlantic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flyboy said:


> On my way back from London on United Flight 17 somewhere over the Atlantic.


Safe travels.


----------



## Majewski

Of course someone named flyboy is flying. Hehe


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What did I do today....posted got deleted, posted an apology, got deleted.....


----------



## Majewski

Lesson of the day, don't apologize.


----------



## 3D Electric

InPhase277 said:


> That's what you get for being a sweet son... you've got enough manpower around to get it done by lunch. Put the other 9 D's to work:laughing:


We actually did. I have 10 brothers and sisters. The girls came in like a hurricane cleaned it all out and swept the whole place up. Boys went in guns blazing and got half of it done. Going back in the morning to knock the rest out. I'll post some pictures when it's complete.


----------



## 3D Electric

InPhase277 said:


> That's what you get for being a sweet son... you've got enough manpower around to get it done by lunch. Put the other 9 D's to work:laughing:


Btw how is the bus coming? Any pictures?


----------



## Majewski

Damn dude that's a huge family!


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> Damn dude that's a huge family!


It's Kansas, that's how they roll:laughing:


----------



## 3D Electric

Majewski said:


> Damn dude that's a huge family!


It's nice to have a huge family. Our get togethers are huge events. That half the reason we built our shop. To accommodate around 60 people at a time.


----------



## RePhase277

3D Electric said:


> Btw how is the bus coming? Any pictures?


Slow but steady. Only a few pics of the outside. Still waiting on the new marker lights to arrive.


----------



## 3D Electric

Majewski said:


> Sigh, sure thing mom, I can help!


She's actually out of town. We are doing it as a surprise.


----------



## 3D Electric

InPhase277 said:


> Slow but steady. Only a few pics of the outside. Still waiting on the new marker lights to arrive.


You didn't like the blue? Lol looks sharp! Did you paint it yourself?


----------



## 3D Electric

InPhase277 said:


> Slow but steady. Only a few pics of the outside. Still waiting on the new marker lights to arrive.


What are you going to do with the windows? Are you gonna change them to access panels so you can get materials without having to enter the bus?


----------



## backstay

Sewer installer left this mess. Mud, rocks and roots. What an asshole!


----------



## 3D Electric

backstay said:


> Sewer installer left this mess. Mud, rocks and roots. What an asshole!


Ummmm..... That's not mud! 😂


----------



## RePhase277

3D Electric said:


> You didn't like the blue? Lol looks sharp! Did you paint it yourself?


Wasn't a fan of the blue, doesn't fit with my company colors. Yeah I painted it myself.



3D Electric said:


> What are you going to do with the windows? Are you gonna change them to access panels so you can get materials without having to enter the bus?


No. The windows on the driver's side will be completely covered by the shelving unit. All of the seats are gone but the first one on the passenger side. Behind that seat is a drawer unit. I am going to put a mini fridge and microwave next to that. 

I am just too impatient to do the fabrication work necessary to make the windows operate like that. :laughing:


----------



## Majewski

That sounds like a huge and awesome family dude. Props to the surprise! Hope it all goes perfect!


----------



## backstay

3D Electric said:


> Ummmm..... That's not mud! 😂


No that's the rock I couldn't lift out of the hole with a shovel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Lesson of the day, don't apologize.


Normally I wouldn't but I was drinking a little over the weekend so I figured I may have insulted someone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

InPhase277 said:


> It's Kansas, that's how they roll:laughing:


Either watch corn grow or make babies ?


----------



## MikeFL

10 kids in my family. It was always easy to get mom something real nice for Christmas or Mother's Day. Everyone chipped in and we had 10x the budget real quick. 

You only get one mom!


----------



## Flex277

Started residing my house today from last years hail storm....started painting this mornin first,,and found this underneath the deck. Scared the hell out of me at first


----------



## newcastle

MikeFL said:


> 10 kids in my family. It was always easy to get mom something real nice for Christmas or Mother's Day. Everyone chipped in and we had 10x the budget real quick.
> 
> You only get one mom!


That reminds me,i finally should call my parents darn it,thanks for bringing up that burning guilt!


----------



## RePhase277

Flex277 said:


> Started residing my house today from last years hail storm....started painting this mornin first,,and found this underneath the deck. Scared the hell out of me at first


I can only imagine that you did the right thing and stood back and tossed rocks at it?


----------



## newcastle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Either watch corn grow or make babies ?


Or make babies in the corn field😮


----------



## Flex277

InPhase277 said:


> I can only imagine that you did the right thing and stood back and tossed rocks at it?




Nah it was empty thank god


----------



## newcastle

Im having a weekend the way its meant to be,was working on my kids playground first,then had a nice and sweet afternoon nap,now just coming home from my daughters piano concert,her music teacher had a rehersal with the kids particpating in it and with coffee and cake to round it up, us dads hat a table for ourselfs with jobs oilprices and fishing to talk over.
Saw like 120 ft of 4/0 on the spool on the home owners back yard,left over from his main feed,he doesnt know what to do with it,i wish i knew someone where i could use it.
Long story short i had a relaxing time


----------



## dawgs

Worked on my tractor. Had a leaking cylinder for front bucket. Kubota dealer charged $143 for a stupid seal rebuild kit! I will put it back on the tractor later today. But first we have a double header to play for my sons travel baseball team.


----------



## 3D Electric

MechanicalDVR said:


> Either watch corn grow or make babies ?


Hey! It's wheat! Nebraska is corn.


----------



## Majewski

Sitting with family and my phone on et while waiting for bacon and eggs.


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> Sitting with family and my phone on et while waiting for bacon and eggs.


Yeah... the Jews love the bacon.


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> Yeah... the Jews love the bacon.


This one sure does! The breakfast never came though and I was notified of upstairs outlets that don't work so...... I have a task!


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> This one sure does! The breakfast never came though and I was notified of upstairs outlets that don't work so...... I have a task!


Working sundays is douple pay


----------



## Majewski

newcastle said:


> Working sundays is douple pay


You mean double bacon and coffe and pastries? Because that's all I'm getting! Lol

Also, I need a code reference but I think Jews and Sunday work.... With bacon is non compliant lol.


----------



## daks

Majewski said:


> You mean double bacon and coffe and pastries? Because that's all I'm getting! Lol
> 
> Also, I need a code reference but I think Jews and Sunday work.... With bacon is non compliant lol.


 Careful, the Rabi may red-tag your breakfast and issue a defect notice!
:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman

dawgs said:


> Worked on my tractor. Had a leaking cylinder for front bucket. Kubota dealer charged $143 for a stupid seal rebuild kit! I will put it back on the tractor later today. But first we have a double header to play for my sons travel baseball team.


Double header days. I don't know who came home tired the most, me or my son the ball player.


----------



## heavysparky

Let's see. I worked 5 pm to 6:47 am. 
Worked on an out of date Dc drive board. Climbed into and out several machines. 
Went home a filthy mess


----------



## backstay

heavysparky said:


> Let's see. I worked 5 pm to 6:47 am.
> Worked on an out of date Dc drive board. Climbed into and out several machines.
> Went home a filthy mess


Been there, worked 12 shifts in a paper mill.


----------



## Majewski

Drove across the midwest in a creeper van to return home, yawn! Finally home and ready to troll, I mean.... Eat pizza and drink beer!


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> You mean double bacon and coffe and pastries? Because that's all I'm getting! Lol
> 
> Also, I need a code reference but I think Jews and Sunday work.... With bacon is non compliant lol.


The two sins cancel out. Like a double negative.


----------



## sbrn33

Jrzy said:


> I pulled out an FPE panel and replaced it with a Siemens. I also upgraded the grounding. 4 hours, $250 in material, I quoted it $1,250.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81194


Please don't take this wrong as I consider you a real friend....
That looks like dog shiit.


----------



## sbrn33

newcastle said:


> Or make babies in the corn field😮


Never had to detastle have you?


----------



## MTW

I did hack work. Total...hack...work.


----------



## 3D Electric

MTW said:


> I did hack work. Total...hack...work.


Really? Me too!


----------



## MTW

Jrzy said:


> I pulled out an FPE panel and replaced it with a Siemens. I also upgraded the grounding. 4 hours, $250 in material, I quoted it $1,250.


I like it. It looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski

sbrn33 said:


> Please don't take this wrong as I consider you a real friend....
> That looks like dog shiit.


But props on the profit!


----------



## heavysparky

Helped a co worker finish running a circuit. Shook my head after we were done with the conduit. He used red blue and green for a 120 volt circuit.


----------



## Majewski

Found out late notice that today and tomorrow project is postponed.... So I am going to take some fun cash to the local mini mall and see what mistakes I can make.


----------



## backstay

I had a new knee put in this morning.


----------



## HackWork

sbrn33 said:


> Jrzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled out an FPE panel and replaced it with a Siemens. I also upgraded the grounding. 4 hours, $250 in material, I quoted it $1,250.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81194
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take this wrong as I consider you a real friend....
> That looks like dog shiit.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with it? It's a panel upgrade, the customer didn't want to upgrade the service. If he did, I would have removed all of that and re-stripped the cables and had them strapped nice and neat.

FWIW, after taking that picture I used a couple tie wraps to straighten up those cables above the meter, especially that one straggler.


----------



## chicken steve

~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## Majewski

chicken steve said:


> ~C:thumbup:S~


That tape is wrapped in the wrong direction.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

heavysparky said:


> Helped a co worker finish running a circuit. Shook my head after we were done with the conduit. He used red blue and green for a 120 volt circuit.


And I bet it isn't for Christmas lighting ?


----------



## eddy current

Here's what I did today. Haha


----------



## ponyboy

eddy current said:


> Here's what I did today. Haha




Are we just going to not talk about this? Anyone?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Biscuits said:


> Are we just going to not talk about this? Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't wanna. I feel uncomfortable and need an adult.


----------



## zac

Biscuits said:


> Are we just going to not talk about this? Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It'sdisgusting and quite disturbing. 
I don't like over moderation but feel a need of decency. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current

Sorry guys, I was hacked! Left this open, co worker playing a joke on me.


----------



## Majewski

eddy current said:


> Sorry guys, I was hacked! Left this open, co worker playing a joke on me.


Perhaps... Or perhaps not, either way you betrayed my trust. I'm not sure I can ever forgive this.


----------



## ponyboy

eddy current said:


> Sorry guys, I was hacked! Left this open, co worker playing a joke on me.




Baha! Friends like these


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

eddy current said:


> Sorry guys, I was hacked! Left this open, co worker playing a joke on me.


I don't know you but you don't appear to be that crude. I would have serious words with the Co worker. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277

I missed it, so you need to post it again just so I can feel complete.


----------



## Switched

I answered a thread on how boring being an electrician is.....


----------



## ponyboy

Control wiring for hydraulic fixture











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Added a 100A service to a multi-family dwelling.


View attachment 83225


----------



## 3D Electric

HackWork said:


> Added a 100A service to a multi-family dwelling.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83225


I always hate using those PVC straps. They never hold worth a damn and half the time I overtighten the screw and break it.


----------



## HackWork

3D Electric said:


> I always hate using those PVC straps. They never hold worth a damn and half the time I overtighten the screw and break it.


I prefer to use metal straps, but code requires those PVC straps and I don't want to have to worry about a stupid inspector.


----------



## Going_Commando

Arlington click-its are where its at. They might also be referred to as quick-latch. They rock.


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


> Arlington click-its are where its at. They might also be referred to as quick-latch. They rock.


Too many people told me that they break away after a couple years worth of sun and weather.


----------



## Majewski

I did a 10 minute job at 7am and had a beer after my hard days work then I took a nap!
Been trolling ever since...I mean surfing.

Going for Mexican now! Rough day... Lol


----------



## Going_Commando

I don't have any installs with them more than 2 years old, but they seem to be holding up pretty well. Nothing seems quite right when it comes to clapboard siding though, since everything sits at an angle.


----------



## MTW

Going_Commando said:


> Arlington click-its are where its at. They might also be referred to as quick-latch. They rock.


BBQ has told this story before but there is a mall in our general area where the original EC used those to secure all the conduit in the parking garage. After a few years, all those straps broke and the conduit was being supported by nothing but the boxes. They weren't even exposed to UV and they failed. I would never use them.


----------



## RePhase277

That's why I use Minrlac straps... and then run a bonding jumper between them all and back to the can...:whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando

MTW said:


> BBQ has told this story before but there is a mall in our general area where the original EC used those to secure all the conduit in the parking garage. After a few years, all those straps broke and the conduit was being supported by nothing but the boxes. They weren't even exposed to UV and they failed. I would never use them.


Never heard that story. The next time I have a service call to a local shopping center, I'll take a picture of the PVC panel feeder conduits held with strut clamps that wallow their way down a wall, where 1/2 of the strut clamps fell right out of the strut due to expansion/contraction.


----------



## ponyboy

InPhase277 said:


> That's why I use Minrlac straps... and then run a bonding jumper between them all and back to the can...:whistling2:




Your ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve

Prope_r clippage_ you say.....?










~CS~


----------



## ponyboy

chicken steve said:


> Prope_r clippage_ you say.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~




My god. Looks like a giant centipede crawling up the side of that poor building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Here's my contribution for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## HackWork

Steve, why do you have what seems to be 8+ feet of wire coming out of all your service heads? I've seen that on all your pictures. And it's taped at the ends so I assume you are leaving it like that for the PoCo. 

We are required to leave 4' for 200A+ and 3' for 100A. The lineman always end up cutting it down to about 8 inches which doesn't allow for any drip loop


----------



## RePhase277

Black, orange, Grey... 480/120 volt single phase highleg service.


----------



## Majewski

chicken steve said:


> Prope_r clippage_ you say.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Oh that's pretty.


----------



## Sparkchaser1

You could hook the winch of your 4X4 up to that and pull yourself out of 3ft of mud.


----------



## Going_Commando

Sparkchaser1 said:


> You could hook the winch of your 4X4 up to that and pull yourself out of 3ft of mud.


You'll just rip it off the house since the strut isnt into framing, unless they frame 8" OC in VT.


----------



## eddy current

In Canada we have a code that says we can't clamp pvc tightly to permit adaquate lineal movement for expantion and contraction. 12-1114(3)

Is there a code in the NEC that limits clamping pvc tight?


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Here's my contribution for your viewing pleasure.


Did you get a sweet titanium rod put in?


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> Did you get a sweet titanium rod put in?


Some type of metal plastic parts. I kind of thought it looked like Steve's mast.


----------



## chicken steve

backstay said:


> Here's my contribution for your viewing pleasure.


<ouch>

I hate to break it to you Backstay, but methinks any future aspirtations of sports illustrated modeling may be a tad thin....:no:~CS~:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve

eddy current said:


> In Canada we have a code that says we can't clamp pvc tightly to permit adaquate lineal movement for expantion and contraction. 12-1114(3)
> 
> Is there a code in the NEC that limits clamping pvc tight?



It's addressed via 'listing' Ed

For ex. those clips you see in my nuke proof mast are vinyl coated for expansion...

~CS~


----------



## backstay

chicken steve said:


> <ouch>
> 
> I hate to break it to you Backstay, but methinks any future aspirtations of sports illustrated modeling may be a tad thin....:no:~CS~:whistling2:


They do the body paint stuff!


----------



## chicken steve

Going_Commando said:


> You'll just rip it off the house since the strut isnt into framing, unless they frame 8" OC in VT.


Thus the strut, and about forty 3" lags commando......~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve

backstay said:


> Some type of metal plastic parts. I kind of thought it looked like Steve's mast.


see, i coulda been a contender! :laughing:~CS~


----------



## dawgs

backstay said:


> Here's my contribution for your viewing pleasure.


Nice. How you healing up?


----------



## dawgs

chicken steve said:


> It's addressed via 'listing' Ed For ex. those clips you see in my nuke proof mast are vinyl coated for expansion... ~CS~


Look like PVC coated strut straps. How are they helping with expansion contraction?


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Some type of metal plastic parts. I kind of thought it looked like Steve's mast.


Lmao shots fired shots fired!


----------



## backstay

dawgs said:


> Nice. How you healing up?


Cut on Wednesday, walking yesterday, almost home now. Been a long ride north. Home at last!


----------



## chicken steve

dawgs said:


> Look like PVC coated strut straps. How are they helping with expansion contraction?


It hasn't moved

In fact, none of the neighboring masts have moved either :laughing:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## dawgs

backstay said:


> Cut on Wednesday, walking yesterday, almost home now. Been a long ride north. Home at last!


Been through it three times with the same knee. Hope you heel soon my friend.


----------



## A Little Short

Above ground pool, matter of fact, three this week!


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Cut on Wednesday, walking yesterday, almost home now. Been a long ride north. Home at last!


Fancy digs! Glad you're home and resting!


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> Fancy digs! Glad you're home and resting!


Built it all with my two little hands. I'd give you the tour, but my range is a bit limited.


----------



## Going_Commando

backstay said:


> Cut on Wednesday, walking yesterday, almost home now. Been a long ride north. Home at last!


Are those Omni-Wool socks from Sams Club?


----------



## MTW

Biscuits said:


> My god. Looks like a giant centipede crawling up the side of that poor building.


:thumbsup:

I would have told him to get off my property after putting up an abortion like that.


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Built it all with my two little hands. I'd give you the tour, but my range is a bit limited.


Side by side fridges, are you rich?!


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> Side by side fridges, are you rich?!


Off grid, one gas for winter, one electric for summer. You're supposed to notice the built in cabinets and shelving, along with the tamarack flooring.


----------



## RePhase277

MTW said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I would have told him to get off my property after putting up an abortion like that.


Let me tell you what would have happened if you were that home owner: 

If, somehow, you managed to overcome his instant likeability and pants-melting charm and complained, Chicken Steve would have, from a cross-legged sitting position, leapt across the room and kicked you in the mouth. Then, with a soothing whisper and pleasant breath, heeled your wounds on the spot. After signing the check himself, in your handwriting, he would summon a whirlwind that would whisk him and his c0ck (rooster) into the sky. Chicken Steve finishes every job with a contemplative walk across a lake.


----------



## MTW

InPhase277 said:


> Let me tell you what would have happened if you were that home owner:
> 
> If, somehow, you managed to overcome his instant likeability and pants-melting charm and complained, Chicken Steve would have, from a cross-legged sitting position, leapt across the room and kicked you in the mouth. Then, with a soothing whisper and pleasant breath, heeled your wounds on the spot. After signing the check himself, in your handwriting, he would summon a whirlwind that would whisk him and his **** (rooster) into the sky. Chicken Steve finishes every job with a contemplative walk across a lake.


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:

How could I have forgotten that this is the greatest man to ever walk the face of the earth?


----------



## RePhase277

MTW said:


> :laughing::laughing::thumbup:
> 
> How could I have forgotten that this is the greatest man to ever walk the face of the earth?


You didn't forget. A part of us always knows.


----------



## MTW

InPhase277 said:


> You didn't forget. A part of us always knows.



I believe it's actually in some obscure sacred writings.


----------



## RePhase277

MTW said:


> I believe it's actually in some obscure sacred writings.


There are ancient cave paintings of early man worshipping a towering figure with a chicken under his arm and a firefighter's suit on. Paleontologists are certain this figure is Chicken Steve. This meshes with other findings that date from the same era, such as a granite service riser on a cave with 78 bronze straps within 12 feet.


----------



## macmikeman

chicken steve said:


> Prope_r clippage_ you say.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~


----------



## Service Call

A Little Short said:


> Above ground pool, matter of fact, three this week!




Damn, it looks like they would need to call a cab just to go swimming.


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Off grid, one gas for winter, one electric for summer. You're supposed to notice the built in cabinets and shelving, along with the tamarack flooring.


Lol I did! But there was no fun in mentioning them. You seem like a very skilled carpenter. I can make houses out of Popsicle sticks of that counts?


----------



## MTW

Majewski said:


> Lol I did! But there was no fun in mentioning them. You seem like a very skilled carpenter. I can make houses out of Popsicle sticks of that counts?



Huge troll.


----------



## zac

MTW said:


> Huge troll.


Why don't you just let it go. This is childish ...and I don't see eye to eye with Frunk. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

zac said:


> Why don't you just let it go. This is childish ...and I don't see eye to eye with Frunk.


So it's ok that he's pretending to be Jewish and trolling the forum again?


----------



## zac

MTW said:


> So it's ok that he's pretending to be Jewish and trolling the forum again?


We all are pretending a little here. Otherwise we'd be talking to someone in person.
Frunk started problems and liked to harass those whom he got under their skin. I don't see Majewski causing problems or harassing people. Just my take..you all are grown men. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

zac said:


> We all are pretending a little here. Otherwise we'd be talking to someone in person.
> Frunk started problems and liked to harass those whom he got under their skin. I don't see Majewski causing problems or harassing people. Just my take..you all are grown men.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I've made it clear I still don't know who any of the multiple people I'm claimed to be are.


----------



## MTW

zac said:


> We all are pretending a little here. Otherwise we'd be talking to someone in person.
> Frunk started problems and liked to harass those whom he got under their skin. I don't see Majewski causing problems or harassing people. Just my take..you all are grown men.


I believe he changed his MO after all the trouble he caused last time. That's my belief and I'm sticking to it until proven otherwise.


----------



## MTW

Majewski said:


> I've made it clear I still don't know who any of the multiple people I'm claimed to be are.


Right. You're still a troll regardless.


----------



## Majewski

MTW said:


> Right. You're still a troll regardless.


Do you want a beer and pretzels while you go on and on?


----------



## Anathera

Can we get a consult chart for all these different profiles that exists and the supposed alliances around here? It's making my head spin, I'm sure that someone can cram it in a book under 1000 pages


----------



## Going_Commando

MTW said:


> I believe he changed his MO after all the trouble he caused last time. That's my belief and I'm sticking to it until proven otherwise.


And it matters, why? Honestly, who gives a s***.


----------



## Majewski

Anathera said:


> Can we get a consult chart for all these different profiles that exists and the supposed alliances around here? It's making my head spin, I'm sure that someone can cram it in a book under 1000 pages


I just treat everyone without bias and react to the post at hand. Peoples multiple profiles dont cloud my judgement that way.


----------



## macmikeman

Wait a minute. You telling me people used multiple profiles here?
Why I never.............:no:












Mostly due to ignorance of how to work an ISP spoofer........


----------



## MTW

Going_Commando said:


> And it matters, why? Honestly, who gives a s***.


Cool story.


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> Cool story.


Am I going to have to talk to you about your avatar again?


----------



## backstay

MTW said:


> So it's ok that he's pretending to be Jewish and trolling the forum again?


I had him checked out, he's not Canadian.


----------



## HackWork

I'm trying not to get banned, so I won't post explaining what I just did.


----------



## Majewski

Oh boy.


----------



## nrp3

I'm too lazy to come here under different names and not smart enough to figure out who's who on a daily basis.


----------



## Majewski

nrp3 said:


> I'm too lazy to come here under different names and not smart enough to figure out who's who on a daily basis.


Ditto.


----------



## A Little Short

Service Call said:


> Damn, it looks like they would need to call a cab just to go swimming. [emoji38]



Yep, it was 210' from subpanel in barn to the pool pump.


----------



## Switched

Today I told the wife to leave the kids with me and to go out with her sister and have some fun, that the house would be clean and dinner done when she got back.

.........I was busy for the last hour slave driving the boys and making Hamburger Helper.........LOL....


----------



## backstay

Switched said:


> Today I told the wife to leave the kids with me and to go out with her sister and have some fun, that the house would be clean and dinner done when she got back.
> 
> .........I was busy for the last hour slave driving the boys and making Hamburger Helper.........LOL....


:thumbup:You the man! :thumbup:


----------



## Majewski

Switched said:


> Today I told the wife to leave the kids with me and to go out with her sister and have some fun, that the house would be clean and dinner done when she got back.
> 
> .........I was busy for the last hour slave driving the boys and making Hamburger Helper.........LOL....


Makes me thankful I never had a dad!! Lol
I just bought some beer and wine, going to party tonight!


----------



## Switched

Sweet!

She bought me a new cast iron pan!

WAIT..... Is that to beat me with?


----------



## HackWork

Switched said:


> Sweet!
> 
> She bought me a new cast iron pan!
> 
> WAIT..... Is that to beat me with?


Make sure to properly season that pan. Lots of bacon tomorrow morning!


----------



## RePhase277

Switched said:


> Today I told the wife to leave the kids with me and to go out with her sister and have some fun, that the house would be clean and dinner done when she got back.
> 
> .........I was busy for the last hour slave driving the boys and making Hamburger Helper.........LOL....


Wow, they got back early. When my lady and her sister go have fun, they don't get in until 4 AM, smelling like cigarettes and black guys


----------



## Switched

HackWork said:


> Make sure to properly season that pan. Lots of bacon tomorrow morning!


I have 2 mason jars full of bacon juice just waiting!

I have cast iron grates on my grill, I season them about twice a year.


----------



## Switched

I have lots of bacon grease because Majewski is always over eating bacon.

YOU PIG!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski

Switched said:


> I have lots of bacon grease because Majewski is always over eating bacon.
> 
> YOU PIG!:laughing:


God I love bacon. My wife my me eggs and toast today but where was the bacon!?


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> Wow, they got back early. When my lady and her sister go have fun, they don't get in until 4 AM, smelling like cigarettes and black guys


Lmfao


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> God I love bacon. My wife my me eggs and toast today but where was the bacon!?


She is worried about your soul, O Child of Israel. If you partake of the swine, God will smiteth thee.


----------



## Switched

InPhase277 said:


> Wow, they got back early. When my lady and her sister go have fun, they don't get in until 4 AM, smelling like cigarettes and black guys


Man... That sounds a little like the last time I went out.....:whistling2:


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> She is worried about your soul, O Child of Israel. If you partake of the swine, God will smiteth thee.


We all gotta die. But to die without bacon, did you ever truly live?


----------



## Switched

Majewski said:


> We all gotta die. But to die without bacon, did you ever truly live?


Yeah... Like cigarettes and black guys....:laughing::laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> We all gotta die. But to die without bacon, did you ever truly live?


It's the after you die part. Have you heard of my friend, Jesus?


----------



## backstay

InPhase277 said:


> Wow, they got back early. When my lady and her sister go have fun, they don't get in until 4 AM, smelling like cigarettes and black guys


What do black guys smell like?


----------



## Switched

backstay said:


> What do black guys smell like?


His wife of course!:thumbup:


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> It's the after you die part. Have you heard of my friend, Jesus?


They guy at Home Depot?


----------



## Switched

Majewski said:


> They guy at Home Depot?


LMAO.... We have a Mexican restaurant here in town "Jesus". My nephew sees the sign and says "I didn't know Jesus was a Mexican?"

HAHAHAHA......


----------



## Majewski

Switched said:


> LMAO.... We have a Mexican restaurant here in town "Jesus". My nephew sees the sign and says "I didn't know Jesus was a Mexican?"
> 
> HAHAHAHA......


Yeah dude, it's like... Old news now. And he makes hella bomb food!


----------



## RePhase277

backstay said:


> What do black guys smell like?


Shea Butter and really dank weed.


----------



## Switched

InPhase277 said:


> Shea Butter and really dank weed.


Someone has very soft skin!


----------



## Majewski

Switched said:


> Someone has very soft skin!


And the munchies!


----------



## heavysparky

I worked 530 pm to 630 am. Cleaned up a big mess the guys on first shift left me. That was it. Or all I really remembered


----------



## readydave8

It was last week but finally got around to posting.

Existing paddle fans were hung on slope, not in peak, no box.

Peak 17' high in occupied house.

Mounted box to ridge beam, partner cut angles on plywood to match ceiling and installed around box, painted plywood to match.

I was planning to use Arlington kit but he thought this would work better


----------



## Majewski

readydave8 said:


> It was last week but finally got around to posting.
> 
> Existing paddle fans were hung on slope, not in peak, no box.
> 
> Peak 17' high in occupied house.
> 
> Mounted box to ridge beam, partner cut angles on plywood to match ceiling and installed around box, painted plywood to match.
> 
> I was planning to use Arlington kit but he thought this would work better


Looks good from here!!! I have to do one similar soon, not looking forward to it.


----------



## RGH

Worked a no power call then lunch!


----------



## Majewski

I'm huffing paint fumes today!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Day 5 on heavy duty meds trying to avoid hospitalization for pneumonia.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Day 5 on heavy duty meds trying to avoid hospitalization for pneumonia.


Geez, that sucks!


----------



## backstay

MechanicalDVR said:


> Day 5 on heavy duty meds trying to avoid hospitalization for pneumonia.


That sucks, what are you on? 

I'm on traMADol, acetaminophen and ibuprofen, and lots of ice.


----------



## flyboy

Attended my brother in laws military memorial/funeral today. 
Six years in the USMC (two tours of duty in Vietnam) followed by 18 years in the Coast Giuard.

Memorial took place at USCG Station Sandy Hook NJ. Marines played taps and presented the flag to his daughter and the Coast Guard took us out two miles to place his ashes at sea.

Rest in pease my brother.


----------



## flyboy




----------



## flyboy




----------



## flyboy




----------



## Majewski

Oh wow! I'm sorry for your loss. That looks like an amazing service.


----------



## backstay

Sorry about your brother in law. Good job CG.


----------



## 3D Electric

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## readydave8

Majewski said:


> Looks good from here!!! I have to do one similar soon, not looking forward to it.


partner used some kind of digital angle finder, wish I'd taken close-up before tearing down scaffolds, it was perfect


----------



## Majewski

readydave8 said:


> partner used some kind of digital angle finder, wish I'd taken close-up before tearing down scaffolds, it was perfect


Sweet! What kind of scaffold did you use? I'm looking at some aluminum...$$$


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Geez, that sucks!


I get bronchitis a couple times a year and hopefully pneumonia just once a year.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

backstay said:


> That sucks, what are you on?
> 
> I'm on traMADol, acetaminophen and ibuprofen, and lots of ice.


First four days were Azithromycin and then Cephalexin since. And Codeine cough medicine.

Keep that ice going, cooling and keeping swelling down are big things with ortho issues.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> I get bronchitis a couple times a year and hopefully pneumonia just once a year.


Sounds like tons of fun! Ever feel like you got the short straw when God was picking who gets sick and doesn't?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Sounds like tons of fun! Ever feel like you got the short straw when God was picking who gets sick and doesn't?


YES, I was good to go until I was 38 and got chicken pox, it's been all downhill from there.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> YES, I was good to go until I was 38 and got chicken pox, it's been all downhill from there.


That's supposed to be harder on adults right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> That's supposed to be harder on adults right?


Yup, it was rough but not as bad as expected. Then I got measles when my youngest daughter did and seemed to stay that way til I seemed to go back to normally.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> YES, I was good to go until I was 38 and got chicken pox, it's been all downhill from there.


Not good to hear. 
I haven't yet had chicken pox. Even though my stepdad and sister had them when I was a kid. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched

Flyboy.... Sorry for the loss, my heart goes out to you and your family.

Mech.... Get better man, my grandfather passed away last week from a bout of pneumonia, complicated by a weekend system fighting cancer.


Lots of loss out there guys, keep the family close and make sure to let the loved ones know you love them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski

Switched said:


> Flyboy.... Sorry for the loss, my heart goes out to you and your family.
> 
> Mech.... Get better man, my grandfather passed away last week from a bout of pneumonia, complicated by a weekend system fighting cancer.
> 
> 
> Lots of loss out there guys, keep the family close and make sure to let the loved ones know you love them!:thumbsup:


Damnit, I'm sorry for your loss too! I swear... You all deserve hugs and a stiff drink....or many


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Not good to hear.
> I haven't yet had chicken pox. Even though my stepdad and sister had them when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


For how ever it breaks down many people I know have had a 10 year span at a random point that if they make it through they are good to go for a while. I had a good healthy patch going on an then it seemed 2014 I spent the whole year in the hospital for one thing or another. Don't smoke, don't get hammered more than 4x a month, eat right and outlast all your classmates.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> Flyboy.... Sorry for the loss, my heart goes out to you and your family.
> 
> Mech.... Get better man, my grandfather passed away last week from a bout of pneumonia, complicated by a weekend system fighting cancer.
> 
> 
> Lots of loss out there guys, keep the family close and make sure to let the loved ones know you love them!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro, working on it, feeling fair today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flyboy said:


> Attended my brother in laws military memorial/funeral today.
> Six years in the USMC (two tours of duty in Vietnam) followed by 18 years in the Coast Giuard.
> 
> Memorial took place at USCG Station Sandy Hook NJ. Marines played taps and presented the flag to his daughter and the Coast Guard took us out two miles to place his ashes at sea.
> 
> Rest in pease my brother.


Deepest condolences on your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## backstay

MechanicalDVR said:


> For how ever it breaks down many people I know have had a 10 year span at a random point that if they make it through they are good to go for a while. I had a good healthy patch going on an then it seemed 2014 I spent the whole year in the hospital for one thing or another. Don't smoke, don't get hammered more than 4x a month, eat right and outlast all your classmates.


4 times a month?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

backstay said:


> 4 times a month?


Having a varied circle of friends that have been living healthier lives since hitting their 50s All have changed some habits, getting hammered once a week is great for guys that had years of doing it six times a week. I don't get hammered much if at all, I do enjoy downing a dram often. Many of our group have switched what alcohol they consume as well as how much and how often. As for guys that have switched to red wine I'd rather drink furniture polish.


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Having a varied circle of friends that have been living healthier lives since hitting their 50s All have changed some habits, getting hammered once a week is great for guys that had years of doing it six times a week. I don't get hammered much if at all, I do enjoy downing a dram often. Many of our group have switched what alcohol they consume as well as how much and how often. As for guys that have switched to red wine I'd rather drink furniture polish.


I'm with you on all of that except the red wine. When a hurricane comes through the price of shrimp around here is cheaper than hamburger. We load up freezers with 16ct shrimp and have Sunday sunset shrimp & wine gatherings in the neighborhood. I have some Merlot and drop 1-2 ice cubes in it. We haven't had a hurricane in a while though (not a big one anyway). 

I definitely cut down on frequency and magnitude of alcohol intake after turning 50. You can't do that stuff too much longer and expect to live another 20-30+ years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> I'm with you on all of that except the red wine. When a hurricane comes through the price of shrimp around here is cheaper than hamburger. We load up freezers with 16ct shrimp and have Sunday sunset shrimp & wine gatherings in the neighborhood. I have some Merlot and drop 1-2 ice cubes in it. We haven't had a hurricane in a while though (not a big one anyway).
> 
> I definitely cut down on frequency and magnitude of alcohol intake after turning 50. You can't do that stuff too much longer and expect to live another 20-30+ years.


My personal wine list is pretty short. It's limited to a couple Prosecco's, a Muscato or two, and some Riesling's. I buy more of it to cook with than drink directly.


----------



## Anathera

Terrible day for this honestly


----------



## RePhase277

Anathera said:


> Terrible day for this honestly


There is never a good day for that.


----------



## Anathera

Chain trencher for the trench hand dug the pole footer, backfilled by hand, makes me wish we'd rented a mini excavator instead


----------



## Majewski

I played with some 3 ways today.....then I drank beer, bought some sega games, had dairy queen...now off to the bar.


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> I played with some 3 ways today.....then I drank beer, bought some sega games, had dairy queen...now off to the bar.


I went to PT and the guy tried to kill me. Alcohol is starting to sound good.


----------



## zac

Majewski said:


> I played with some 3 ways today.....then I drank beer, bought some sega games, had dairy queen...now off to the bar.


Sega?
I had that system in the late 80's.
Are they still making games? I have been out of the gaming market since 2004. I believe it was a Playstation 2 maybe 3 that I owned last.

Stay away from the bar. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

backstay, on my mothers THIRD right knee replacement... I tripped and fell into her leg, it pushed it in asap and hurt her like hell but it brought her healing up so fast. Just come to the bar and I can snap it right in and get you on your way!

zac, me too dude, siht, I probably didn't really game hard on a console since n64 buuuuuuut. a client recently gave me a box with a n64 and sony playstation and it light my old gamer fuse. I just got a gameboy and dreamcast and a ton of games for cheap!


----------



## zac

Majewski said:


> backstay, on my mothers THIRD right knee replacement... I tripped and fell into her leg, it pushed it in asap and hurt her like hell but it brought her healing up so fast. Just come to the bar and I can snap it right in and get you on your way!
> 
> zac, me too dude, siht, I probably didn't really game hard on a console since n64 buuuuuuut. a client recently gave me a box with a n64 and sony playstation and it light my old gamer fuse. I just got a gameboy and dreamcast and a ton of games for cheap!


Shinobi.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis

just home from a CEU class 75 miles away now i can tell everything you want to know about wiring pools! nevermind, you cant afford too!


----------



## Majewski

Lol.... I need to do some ceu....


----------



## Switched

CEU's...... I need to just start with an education.....


----------



## Switched

Emergency service change this late afternoon..... Still working on it, but taking a break to eat!


----------



## Majewski

Switched said:


> Emergency service change this late afternoon..... Still working on it, but taking a break to eat!


You need some phone consultation? We can toss my 2hr min in there...you can PayPal me!


----------



## Switched

Majewski said:


> You need some phone consultation? We can toss my 2hr min in there...you can PayPal me!


Sounds like a plan, I'll have my cousin in Nigeria send you a cashiers check for $50,000.00. Just cash it and send the balance back please.


----------



## Majewski

Switched said:


> Sounds like a plan, I'll have my cousin in Nigeria send you a cashiers check for $50,000.00. Just cash it and send the balance back please.


You gotta wonder, who the heck fell for this!? You know at least like... 8 times it worked.


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> You gotta wonder, who the heck fell for this!? You know at least like... 8 times it worked.


Wait, what, ah, it's a scam?


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Wait, what, ah, it's a scam?


Oh boy. Do you need to make some calls?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> Sounds like a plan, I'll have my cousin in Nigeria send you a cashiers check for $50,000.00. Just cash it and send the balance back please.


At the current rate that $50k naira would be worth maybe $50.00 USA.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> At the current rate that $50k naira would be worth maybe $50.00 USA.


I'd be happy if I found a free fiddy.


----------



## readydave8

Majewski said:


> Sweet! What kind of scaffold did you use? I'm looking at some aluminum...$$$


These are what many people call baker, narrower than standard, I had room for full size set but one of my baker sections is an odd height so it worked out better for this job.

Not aluminum (except for walkboards) but I don't use them enough to care about the extra weight


----------



## newcastle

Well guys, i had a rollover this morning on the way to work,totaled my truck,ended in the ditch,friggin pot holes combined with rain.was an old Dakota, brought it to the wrecker already.im doing fine by the way,not a single scratch.
Having wine and philosophic thoughts.scared the crap out of my wife
Trying to find a cheap beater to go to work, since i refuse to take the family van,momma might need it


----------



## Majewski

newcastle said:


> Well guys, i had a rollover this morning on the way to work,totaled my truck,ended in the ditch,friggin pot holes combined with rain.was an old Dakota, brought it to the wrecker already.im doing fine by the way,not a single scratch.
> Having wine and philosophic thoughts.scared the crap out of my wife
> Trying to find a cheap beater to go to work, since i refuse to take the family van,momma might need it


Omg, I'm glad you're ok. That's insane!


----------



## Anathera

We just discovered a place that resells federal work vehicles, pick up an 08 f250 with a service body for about 20k. Might be another federal reseller in your area


----------



## Majewski

I got my eye on a craigslist van, way cheaper than 20k, way crappier too!


----------



## MikeFL

When I was in college a buddy used to go to the federal gov't auctions and buy $50 cars and put them in his front yard (on a state highway) and sell them for $500. He did that 2x/ month and did well with it.

Reason I'm saying this is the guy selling that truck for $20k likely paid a small fraction of that amount. You might want to see if you can get to the auction. They tend to be well maintained vehicles.


----------



## Switched

Installing new flooring in my kids room today, nothing like waiting till it's hotter than blazes to do projects around the house......


----------



## Anathera

I'm sure he made a killing on us but it was a deal from our end as well


----------



## HackWork

I replaced a bathroom exhaust fan and then I went and did an easy TC. Cheap day but I wasn't planing on working today anyway.


----------



## flyboy

Went for a sunset flight tonight over the Shawangunk Mountains


----------



## RGH

Purchased this , one bad knee bad hip and a list of other things after 35 years of this. On sale so I said to the kid " put that in the silver pickup" So maybe now she'll quit telling me to take it easy!! I think we as a group know we never will. Happy Father's Day guys so as my wife would say "will you sit down and take it easy for once!!!"

Cheers
(Cup holder blows)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RGH said:


> View attachment 84738
> 
> 
> Purchased this , one bad knee bad hip and a list of other things after 35 years of this. On sale so I said to the kid " put that in the silver pickup" So maybe now she'll quit telling me to take it easy!! I think we as a group know we never will. Happy Father's Day guys so as my wife would say "will you sit down and take it easy for once!!!"
> 
> Cheers
> (Cup holder blows)


Tractor Supply ? Best of luck with it.


----------



## RGH

Loews


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RGH said:


> Loews


Oh, down here Lowes blows. I always liked Troy Built. I need a new ride on but have been holding off.


----------



## RGH

$999 15.5 hp B&S 2 yr warrantee. The reviews on it were four plus stars out of five. Given the global manufacturing of such items I guess we'll see what happens and I just got yelled at because I'm sitting here stripping number two copper I pulled out of a lateral. Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RGH said:


> $999 15.5 hp B&S 2 yr warrantee. The reviews on it were four plus stars out of five. Given the global manufacturing of such items I guess we'll see what happens and I just got yelled at because I'm sitting here stripping number two copper I pulled out of a lateral. Lol


That is a good price from what I see around, $400 less than say an imitation JD?


----------



## RGH

I have been kicking it around for a while the idea of getting one ( lawn tractor) . Tried to find as many reviews as possible on the old inter-web this one cup coming back positive I mean who really knows I figured for thousand dollars I'll give it a whirl. I'm 6'3" 250# comfortable machine way more power than it needs so it's early. up north we mow the lawn from April to November 1st ( after that first snow melts lol) my last mower has a Honda engine ( we won't go there) let's just say they know how to build a machine but you're gonna pay for it. That once it's out in the shed all one or one shot of starting spray and then one pole and she goes. Hope this one does the same.


----------



## RGH

Siri hates me one pull after 1 shot of ether and she starts ....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RGH said:


> I have been kicking it around for a while the idea of getting one ( lawn tractor) . Tried to find as many reviews as possible on the old inter-web this one cup coming back positive I mean who really knows I figured for thousand dollars I'll give it a whirl. I'm 6'3" 250# comfortable machine way more power than it needs so it's early. up north we mow the lawn from April to November 1st ( after that first snow melts lol) my last mower has a Honda engine ( we won't go there) let's just say they know how to build a machine but you're gonna pay for it. That once it's out in the shed all one or one shot of starting spray and then one pole and she goes. Hope this one does the same.


I think you chose well. I've been kicking the same thing around a while and heard many bad comments about JD and Craftsman outside of the online reviews. Haven't seen TB around here, will start looking. I got you by a few pounds and did well on my old MTD 17 horse. It was underwater in our last flood here. I see that model is on sale til Labor Day...


----------



## Majewski

This is enough room for you, right?


----------



## RGH

Time will tell for sure ! My 2 hour mow time is down to 30 mins which I don't mind !!!


----------



## nrp3

Spent the day painting. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Majewski

nrp3 said:


> Spent the day painting. Exciting stuff.


Inside or outside?


----------



## nrp3

Inside thankfully. Finishing off items from appraisal and home inspection. Down to rewire bathroom, replace outside vinyl railing, and add railings to the basement.


----------



## Majewski

Only one of those things sounds pleasant!


----------



## nrp3

After doing it all week, doing home improvement is pretty low on my list. Bought something newer that didn't need much. Another couple of weeks and we can move.


----------



## Majewski

Exciting!


----------



## nrp3

Storage space, garage space, insulation (nice to have). Should be much more comfortable in summer and winter. Generator guy actually has a generator now. Wife is happy etc.


----------



## Majewski

I wonder what it's like to have a happy wife..... My wife hates our home lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I wonder what it's like to have a happy wife..... My wife hates our home lol.


"Happy wife, happy life" few words of such truth have been said as seldom. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## nrp3

Mine does too. Part of the reason we are moving. Even if we gutted it and remodeled, it wasn't going to work. The new one belonged to a good customer. I had worked on it. Made for an easy transaction. No realtors, no inspections, move when everyone is comfortable. Took a while and a lot of work to sell this one, but ultimately the buyers have been good to deal with too. Long process.


----------



## Majewski

God I feel like I'm in the same boat. My
wife picked this place before I met her but she hates it and it sucks.
Even if we change the entire thing, she hates the yard layout.


----------



## nrp3

Our family has lived in this house for a long time, like 100 yrs. She felt like it was never hers. Parts of my family feel the need to give their opinion on how things are done or kept up. That got old. This next one is hers. Fine with me. Our house our rules, stfu.


----------



## Majewski

That would old real fast. If you don't pay the bills, you don't have a say. Fairly simple concept but not for some.


----------



## RGH

Majewski said:


> God I feel like I'm in the same boat. My wife picked this place before I met her but she hates it and it sucks. Even if we change the entire thing, she hates the yard layout.


Time to get on the home Finder app !! Do the math see what you guys can afford and go for it!! Life is short no need to be unhappy! My last home I remodeled everything .... Windows siding kitchen bath pulled thousands of feet of wire (was 100 yrs old when we bought it) re plumbed but we couldn't get a 2nd bath in it ! I came home after working a 12 hr shift ( it was a near Blizzard ) I was sitting on kitchen floor drinking a beer I looked at her and said let's move !!! She jumped 3 feet in the air lol and we moved 15 miles closer to work for me. Built a new home got what we wAnted 2.5 baths etc. Happy wife? You bet! It's just a big box to keep your stuff in so choose a better one kid!


----------



## Majewski

I completely agree and am in the process. Too many fires at once for a home purchase just yet.


----------



## nrp3

It takes your time to do it too. Time to look for the right place. The mortgage process is consuming too. I pushed a lot of paper. Mortgage folks were good, but I had to spend many an afternoon getting what they needed instead of working. Time spent getting your existing place ready for sale. Keeping it looking good for potential buyers. Looking forward to getting settled and focusing on work again. Been a bit of a distraction.


----------



## nrp3

Also thankful for the ability to be able to afford this.


----------



## Wirenuting

Since I'm on vacation and it was real hot & humid, I figured I could clean and fix my generator. I haven't used it in a few years. 
New fuel line and filter, plug and an oil change, i.e. 1 qt oil on the garage floor. 
Started right up and ran it for an hour with a 2000w load. 

The fuel line was a pain as their hose is single walled and leaves very little room to bend it up to the tank.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Just got home few minuites ago after working all night ( in philippines ) a dolt truck driver back up and knock the service riser post off and short it out.. That service is 1200 amp 3 ph floating ∆ connection. Yuh 240 volts line to ground.

Rest for couple hours then I have to take my daughter to school.


----------



## Majewski

Just ate a ton of awesome Mexican food with my godmother! Now off to buy a Nintendo wii. Weeeeeeeee


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> Just ate a ton of awesome Mexican food with my godmother! Now off to buy a Nintendo wii. Weeeeeeeee


Ayee!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Started watching "Turn" on Netflix, great suggestion. Finished up dinner and chillin with caffeine.


----------



## 3D Electric

MechanicalDVR said:


> Started watching "Turn" on Netflix, great suggestion. Finished up dinner and chillin with caffeine.


That is a great series! Love it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

3D Electric said:


> That is a great series! Love it.


Yes Sir, on so many levels. Not sure how I've never seen any of it before.


----------



## Switched

Just got home from a job that was supposed to take 2 days..... Sold additional work and now have 4 days!

I should stop doing that though, I am backed too far up at the moment.

Now I'm gonna BBQ some steak for tonight's dinner and some chicken for some chicken salad tomorrow!


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> Just ate a ton of awesome Mexican food with my godmother! Now off to buy a Nintendo wii. Weeeeeeeee


May I suggest something more...manly?


----------



## zac

And Taco John's isn't Mexican food! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

You guys are roasting my ass! Lol... Back I have a pretty sweet knife collection.
And I HATE taco jons lol


----------



## frenchelectrican

I just got in the school with my daughter and the teacher say to me that the lights no work.. Ugh .. Sure .. I told them i fix it now ...

Yuh right.. A speaker wire 18 gauge size .. Rip it out and put in proper nm cable ... 

Yuh we have americian nm cables here .. :grin: 

Just got done fix that.


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> You guys are roasting my ass! Lol... Back I have a pretty sweet knife collection.
> And I HATE taco jons lol


Pictures or it never happened!


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Pictures or it never happened!


As a convicted felon, I will not partake in sharing pictures of items such as those. :jester:


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> As a convicted felon, I will not partake in sharing pictures of items such as those. :jester:


I'll share a Clark bar with you, cause I'm not giving up my old Mark 2 Gerber.
Haven't seen these in years. These IL people don't know quality stuff when it's available..


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> I'll share a Clark bar with you, cause I'm not giving up my old Mark 2 Gerber.
> Haven't seen these in years. These IL people don't know quality stuff when it's available..


mmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm... I like Gerber, CRKT, Benchmade, Cold Steel....list goes on and on.


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> mmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm... I like Gerber, CRKT, Benchmade, Cold Steel....list goes on and on.


The Mk2 was a good replacement for the Kbar when it first came out. The PC crowd of the early 70's had it removed from issue as it was to cruel looking to sell. It was labeled as a combat knife. Gerber added a serrated back edge and renamed it a survival knife. The Feds put it back on the PX shelfs. 
It's well balanced and a tough knife. I had the matching boot knife, but ahhh, lost it in 79.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> The Mk2 was a good replacement for the Kbar when it first came out. The PC crowd of the early 70's had it removed from issue as it was to cruel looking to sell. It was labeled as a combat knife. Gerber added a serrated back edge and renamed it a survival knife. The Feds put it back on the PX shelfs.
> It's well balanced and a tough knife. I had the matching boot knife, but ahhh, lost it in 79.



I bet if you go to Craigslist lost connections you can find the person who found it. lol


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> I bet if you go to Craigslist lost connections you can find the person who found it. lol


Or at least a person willing rape you and kill you with an MK2... not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> Or at least a person willing rape you and kill you with an MK2... not necessarily in that order.


I like to live on the edge. Craigslist style.


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> I bet if you go to Craigslist lost connections you can find the person who found it. lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I'm sure he could tell me were it was last seen.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I'm sure he could tell me were it was last seen.


Inside of someone under a bridge. lol


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> Inside of someone under a bridge. lol


Sheepshead bay was a great place years ago. The fishing was iffy but the night life was fun. Haven't seen that place in years. I did see that my grandpas house is still there but surrounded by high rises... Man no respect for the old neighborhood.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> The Mk2 was a good replacement for the Kbar when it first came out. The PC crowd of the early 70's had it removed from issue as it was to cruel looking to sell. It was labeled as a combat knife. Gerber added a serrated back edge and renamed it a survival knife. The Feds put it back on the PX shelfs.
> It's well balanced and a tough knife. I had the matching boot knife, but ahhh, lost it in 79.


The Mk2 is a good blade, easy in and out. But I have always been a Kabar guy. I have must versions of the blades they produce, I keep the tanto handy for travel. I have a SS for a dive knife.


----------



## Majewski

I have no knowledge of most areas outside of the bubble I live in but I totally agree. So few cares about history.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Here are a couple battle blades:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some skinners:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some folders:


----------



## Majewski

Mech, I don't know how to say this.... You need more knives.


----------



## Switched

Majewski said:


> Mech, I don't know how to say this.... You need more knives.


LOL... I would say you have a problem, but I am scared to say it!:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Majewski

Needs more cow bell.


----------



## frenchelectrican

As i just step out of my daugher school the water dept called me to trobleshoot the water pump..

I going take a motor cycle to get there ( quicker than use the truck due traffic jam )


----------



## Majewski

Everybody wants a piece of frenchie!


----------



## frenchelectrican

Majewski said:


> Everybody wants a piece of frenchie!


Yuh...yuh someone have to get beer or rum...


----------



## frenchelectrican

Anyway found a curpit... 

Hummm open phase..

Verfiy with voltmeter and this pump is on 480 volts ∆ system..

A transfomer just gave up ....

Called poco they will change it soon in half hour


After that eat lunch with fish and rice..


----------



## frenchelectrican

Oh yuh.. A little 15Kva transformer for 75 hp motor ... Smh...


----------



## Majewski

frenchelectrican said:


> Oh yuh.. A little 15Kva transformer for 75 hp motor ... Smh...


Oh really...


----------



## frenchelectrican

Yuh due the pump was not running full load for a while .

I am supected that someone change pump before but not bother to change transformer(s) so they are changing to 75 kva cans so it will be more than enough power to run pump at full thottle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Mech, I don't know how to say this.... You need more knives.


Oh I have others, this is just a sample.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some work knives:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

More work blades:


----------



## RePhase277

All times are local to me, they are being used to show the relative timing of events...



frenchelectrican said:


> Just got home few minuites ago after working all night ( in philippines ) a dolt truck driver back up and knock the service riser post off and short it out.. That service is 1200 amp 3 ph floating ∆ connection. Yuh 240 volts line to ground.
> 
> Rest for couple hours then I have to take my daughter to school.


 6:32 PM my time.



frenchelectrican said:


> I just got in the school with my daughter and the teacher say to me that the lights no work.. Ugh .. Sure .. I told them i fix it now ...
> 
> Yuh right.. A speaker wire 18 gauge size .. Rip it out and put in proper nm cable ...
> 
> Yuh we have americian nm cables here .. :grin:
> 
> Just got done fix that.


 7:49 PM my time.

1 hour and 17 minutes later... you brought your daughter to school early, diagnosed and repaired the problem...



frenchelectrican said:


> As i just step out of my daugher school the water dept called me to trobleshoot the water pump..
> 
> I going take a motor cycle to get there ( quicker than use the truck due traffic jam )


 11:12 PM my time. 

3 hours and 23 minutes later... even though you had finished the job, you decided to hang around the school for another 3 hours for some reason...



frenchelectrican said:


> Anyway found a curpit...
> 
> Hummm open phase..
> 
> Verfiy with voltmeter and this pump is on 480 volts ∆ system..
> 
> A transfomer just gave up ....
> 
> Called poco they will change it soon in half hour
> 
> 
> After that eat lunch with fish and rice..


 11:44 PM my time.

32 minutes later... Made it home to get the motorcycle despite the traffic, and over to the pump house and diagnosed.

I wrote all that show that... you are the greatest electrician the Philippines has ever known.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh I have others, this is just a sample.


I figured. Just bustin your chops.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Inphase277..

Thanks for your words ..

Just got home now other trouble call .. Tree branch went down and ripped meter off from the wall..

All of that during rain but wait until rain stop so i can make final connection at the house.


----------



## frenchelectrican

And that is a little 30 amp 240 volt service ( 240 volts L-N )


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> Oh really...


I'm on it Captain.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> I'm on it Captain.


You hear about the new actor playing him? His car rolled back onto him and he died.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Majewski said:


> You hear about the new actor playing him? His car rolled back onto him and he died.


Jeep has killed a few people thanks to this issue that is slowly getting fixed, so now that a celeb has been killed it is front and center while being top news. #nonceleblivesmatter


----------



## Majewski

That's what I thought. They claim they would've fixed it anyways but we all know how it goes.


----------



## RGH

Worked on the rentals today they always find a way to break my stuff😡 lunch then estimate pool heater circuit. Yes we need a permit yes we need inspection yea the pool salesman lied to you!! I hate pools except my pool that's a love hate relationship. Pools in NY lol glorified ice rink?? Open in June closed Labor Day but you can follow the line of discarded sweat soaked cloths from the truck to that pool many times in July!!


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> You hear about the new actor playing him? His car rolled back onto him and he died.


That was the new Chekoff that was crushed.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> That was the new Chekoff that was crushed.


There ya go! As you see, I was not a fan of the new ones very much.


----------



## BaumannMN

Today I was core drill catcher. Not my favorite task to date. I left work covered in dried slurry, but all I had to do was climb around the catwalks above the airport baggage conveyors and sit there holding a bucket!


----------



## heavysparky

Diagnosed a bad plc power supply. Finally had a contactor fail that had been arcing for about a month. Like usual we didn't have any on stock. Watched my supervisor call in an EC to replace all these things. Smfh. He could not figure out how to do it after I left for the day.


----------



## Going_Commando

Replaced a starter that the contacts had smoke-checked on, added a time delay relay in hopes that it don't happen again, messed with some street lighting in a trailer park to figure out what it would take to get em all working, made sure a relative's generator was working right, and then checked out the submersible pump I have to wire tomorrow.


----------



## nrp3

It was mostly callback day.


----------



## zac

nrp3 said:


> It was mostly callback day.


Well if you did it right the first time there wouldn't be a callback!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky

Took a short cut though Canada on the way to the northernmost tip of Maine.


----------



## nrp3

Bath fan that was too quiet and generator that I've already spent a bunch of time sorting out now has developed engine noises. Those kind of callbacks.


----------



## zac

nrp3 said:


> Bath fan that was too quiet and generator that I've already spent a bunch of time sorting out now has developed engine noises. Those kind of callbacks.


Was giving you a hard time! 
I get a rare callback concerning power not on after a troubleshoot....forgot to turn breaker back on[emoji22] .

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3

On the upside, it was a Panasonic with the DC motor, bolted up the ac motor from a more basic unit, and she got more noise and it seemed to move more air. Both were 150cfm. She was happy. Repeat customer, worth the effort. The generator is a small one so I'm headed back with a tent to get out of the sun and tear the whole thing apart. Spent a lot of time already getting it working.


----------



## Majewski

Made some calls, some emails.....bought a sega genesis. lol


----------



## BaumannMN

Majewski said:


> Made some calls, some emails.....bought a sega genesis. lol


What does a Sega Genesis go for these days? What games did you get?


----------



## emtnut

I was in the 1% today !

Well, I was in the house .... isn't compete but the Foreman gave me the tour.

The client is owner of a major housing construction co. in Ottawa.

Unbelievable how massive this 'cottage' is.

Every room is waterfront view ... 3 guest rooms all with walk in his/her closets, separate his/her bathrooms.

The whole place built with Limestone bricks specially ordered from Europe.
There is artwork worth more than my 400K 

The electrical room ... 400A service, splits off to 2- 200A services, there is MARBLE FLOOR in there !! ... Jezzzzuss... don't drop your tools :laughing:

All floors have radiant heat .. so does the laneway, pathways, and all the cement around the built in pool :blink:


How come I can work at places like this .... but couldn't even afford to rent out the tool shed ... Or dog house :laughing:

Anyways, the plumbing wasn't talking to the electrical ... all fixed up, everyone happy:thumbsup:

For the local guys .. it's at Britannia Bay... Nice area !


----------



## Majewski

BaumannMN said:


> What does a Sega Genesis go for these days? What games did you get?


I got it for 5 bucks!!! I bought all 3 mortal kombats in the case for 20.... I love the hunt for a deal.


----------



## BaumannMN

Majewski said:


> I got it for 5 bucks!!! I bought all 3 mortal kombats in the case for 20.... I love the hunt for a deal.


Wow I'm supremely jealous. I can't think of a better spent 25 bucks. My wife wouldn't even be upset by that purchase!


----------



## Majewski

BaumannMN said:


> Wow I'm supremely jealous. I can't think of a better spent 25 bucks. My wife wouldn't even be upset by that purchase!


Where were you when I was getting roasted for buying toys!? lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Where were you when I was getting roasted for buying toys!? lol


Nobody should bust your horns for any toy purchases, especially stuff under $100.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nobody should bust your horns for any toy purchases, especially stuff under $100.


Gosh darn right!


----------



## flyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nobody should bust your horns for any toy purchases, especially stuff under $100.


All prenuptial agreements should include language to address this issue.


----------



## Going_Commando

Just closed a deal on a house to wire with a beautiful view of a lake, and now am off the wire a pump for a muni sewer lift station.


----------



## 3D Electric

Going_Commando said:


> Just closed a deal on a house to wire with a beautiful view of a lake, and now am off the wire a pump for a muni sewer lift station.


Have fun with ye olde deuce pipe.


----------



## HackWork

One thing that 3D Electric didn't do today is accept my Friends request


----------



## Wirenuting

HackWork said:


> One thing that 3D Electric didn't do today is accept my Friends request


One thing I did do today, after cleaning the back yard, shop and bathroom was accept Hackwork's friend request. 

Now I'm off to clean something else. Man I love my vacation.


----------



## RePhase277

I went to pick my truck up out of impound after one of my guys got arrested in it


----------



## Wirenuting

InPhase277 said:


> I went to pick my truck up out of impound after one of my guys got arrested in it


Now that sucks.


----------



## flyboy

HackWork said:


> One thing that 3D Electric didn't do today is accept my Friends request


That's because he's on to you...like I am.


----------



## nrp3

Found noise in generator, bad bearing and ordered new alternator. Came home to fix a couple of ceiling fans. Now its time for beer.


----------



## 3D Electric

HackWork said:


> One thing that 3D Electric didn't do today is accept my Friends request


You sent me a friend request?


----------



## 3D Electric

Bwahaha!


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> I went to pick my truck up out of impound after one of my guys got arrested in it


Ruh oh....... What happened?


----------



## Big John

Majewski said:


> Ruh oh....... What happened?


Prostitution bust. The guy was trying to supplement his lousy electrician pay....


----------



## Majewski

Big John said:


> Prostitution bust. The guy was trying to supplement his lousy electrician pay....


This is why I keep a camera on me. It's not illegal if you're filming it and selling it for profits.


----------



## papaotis

in early tonite listening to the next storm coming, may be out for a while soon


----------



## chicken steve

I banged nails on my barn, watched the geese land on the pond, and talked to my goats today....

~CS~


----------



## readydave8

changed out a microwave range hood and 2 paddle fans, tracked down loose neutral (was in a buried flying tap), 11 hours.

I'll never run out of work at that pace:001_huh:


----------



## dawgs

I'm not sure what I did today, but my 8 year old 









daughter thought a should have my feet worked on.


----------



## papaotis

chicken steve said:


> I banged nails on my barn, watched the geese land on the pond, and talked to my goats today....
> 
> ~CS~


little lonely out there steve?


----------



## A Little Short

HackWork said:


> One thing that 3D Electric didn't do today is accept my Friends request



Came home the other day with my eyes full of sweat and read what I thought said "you've been hacked by a friend, will you request time off?"

Came back later all cleaned up & saw "Hack sent you a friend request"

I accepted and sent him the $20 he asked for that gives me permission to call him friend!:thumbup:


----------



## Majewski

dawgs said:


> I'm not sure what I did today, but my 8 year old
> 
> View attachment 85082
> 
> 
> daughter thought a should have my feet worked on.


Free mani/pedi, nice! Lol


----------



## 3D Electric

A Little Short said:


> Came home the other day with my eyes full of sweat and read what I thought said "you've been hacked by a friend, will you request time off?"
> 
> Came back later all cleaned up & saw "Hack sent you a friend request"
> 
> I accepted and sent him the $20 he asked for that gives me permission to call him friend!:thumbup:


Only 20 bucks? Why that's a great deal!


----------



## RePhase277

Majewski said:


> Ruh oh....... What happened?


He got pulled over for a rolling stop and apparently had a failure to appear warrant from a previous unpaid ticket. He's still in there, but the truck is out:laughing: $500 to spring him, or $350 for the truck...


----------



## Majewski

InPhase277 said:


> He got pulled over for a rolling stop and apparently had a failure to appear warrant from a previous unpaid ticket. He's still in there, but the truck is out:laughing: $500 to spring him, or $350 for the truck...


Lmao! I see what the better bargain was.


----------



## emtnut

chicken steve said:


> I banged nails on my barn, watched the geese land on the pond, and talked to my goats today....
> 
> ~CS~


Sounds like a relaxing day ... well, unless the goats talk back to you !!


----------



## Majewski

Just jam a carrot in its mouth.


----------



## Wirenuting

chicken steve said:


> I talked to my goats today....
> 
> ~CS~


And???????

Come on buddy,,,,,, don't leave us hanging!

What did your goat say?


----------



## A Little Short

Wirenuting said:


> And???????
> 
> Come on buddy,,,,,, don't leave us hanging!
> 
> What did your goat say?


They said "Hi Da-a-a-a-d-dy!"


----------



## RePhase277

Wirenuting said:


> And???????
> 
> Come on buddy,,,,,, don't leave us hanging!
> 
> What did your goat say?


It isn't about what they said... it's about what they did...


----------



## emtnut

InPhase277 said:


> It isn't about what they said... it's about what they did...


Speaking of which ... what was your employee arrested for today ??

:laughing:


----------



## Majewski

emtnut said:


> Speaking of which ... what was your employee arrested for today ??
> 
> :laughing:


He told us in a different thread. Gay prostitution.


----------



## emtnut

Majewski said:


> Just jam a carrot in its mouth.


Sorry ... I'm still LOL at this one :lol::lol:


----------



## papaotis

he said he talked to the goats, he didnt say they talked back! but ill bet at least one of them said BAAHHH


----------



## RePhase277

emtnut said:


> Speaking of which ... what was your employee arrested for today ??
> 
> :laughing:


Whatever it was, he probably wasn't softly whispering "shhhhhh..." in a goat's ear.


----------



## Majewski

Speaking of goats.....


----------



## heavysparky

I had to go in early. Our second shift maintenance guy had to leave way early. 
Once there I walked into a huge ship storm. 

Had to explain the correct way to check a cartridge rise to my supervisor. He wasn't removing the fuse from the holder before testing it. There for he was getting it to read good when it was actually bad.


----------



## Service Call

I'm doing federal jury duty this week. [emoji20]


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> I'm doing federal jury duty this week. [emoji20]


I hope you saved up a few dollars for what you will be losing.


----------



## Service Call

Yeah, $40 a day ain't gonna make it.


----------



## Majewski

40?! Lame.


----------



## Service Call

Plus $5 a day for parking. [emoji106]


----------



## Majewski

I was going to ask about parking next. I can't park anywhere downtown for an entire shift for only 5!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

So far today it's been watching the rain come down with validity as the dogs stare out the back door.


----------



## chicken steve

Wirenuting said:


> And???????
> 
> Come on buddy,,,,,, don't leave us hanging!
> 
> What did your goat say?












Well i'm a tad slow in goateese , but methinks it was something like '_feed me you slacker!'_:laughing:

~C:jester:S~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trip to town, came home with flat tire. Tried to plug, no good. Had to pull the tire, lugs way over tightened. Took tire to town and had it patched. Would be nice if I had a garage with a/c.


----------



## chicken steve

Trashed another chain saw blade clearing forest ..... i'd never hack it as a logger.....:no:~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> Trashed another chain saw blade clearing forest ..... i'd never hack it as a logger.....:no:~CS~


Hit something or burned it out from lack of chain oil.


----------



## readydave8

*What I did today*

Got caught up reading electrical forums, took a nap.

But the rest of the day I pretty much wasted.


----------



## emtnut

flyboy said:


> Ever try spinal decompression? You get on a table, they hook you up and stretch you for about a half hour or so. I usually fall asleep. I go every few months and it works for me.
> 
> http://tracylauferdcpc.com





chicken steve said:


> Are you sure you're not confused with an audit Flyboy.....?:laughing:~CS~:jester:


Same procedure ... the therapeutic one has a high limit stop ... The audit just keeps going :laughing:


----------



## emtnut

Good old +- 30 work most of the week.
(+30˚C -30˚c is when chit breaks ! )

Been spending all my spare time reviving my old Johnson 9.9
It's been in storage for almost 12 yrs now !
Took out the carb and cleaned it up .... cleaned up the fuel hose ... tank was a write off , so a new plastic one.
Had to sand down the wood seats in the boat ... 2 coats of urethane .

Thought I was done... but no tell tale stream 
Took off the lower end ... fuel pump impeller had dried out an disintegrated !
New impeller ... Looks like I'm set for the weekend with kids/grandkids at the cottage this weekend :thumbsup:

My kids learned to water ski on that motor ... hoping to get my grandson to try :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> Good old +- 30 work most of the week.
> (+30˚C -30˚c is when chit breaks ! )
> 
> Been spending all my spare time reviving my old Johnson 9.9
> It's been in storage for almost 12 yrs now !
> Took out the carb and cleaned it up .... cleaned up the fuel hose ... tank was a write off , so a new plastic one.
> Had to sand down the wood seats in the boat ... 2 coats of urethane .
> 
> Thought I was done... but no tell tale stream
> Took off the lower end ... fuel pump impeller had dried out an disintegrated !
> New impeller ... Looks like I'm set for the weekend with kids/grandkids at the cottage this weekend :thumbsup:
> 
> My kids learned to water ski on that motor ... hoping to get my grandson to try :thumbup:


Water skiing on a lil motor like that, what size boat?


----------



## emtnut

MechanicalDVR said:


> Water skiing on a lil motor like that, what size boat?


14' aluminum. My kids were about 80-90 lbs soaking wet.
It pulls them up no problem.


----------



## nrp3

I was sore this morning from crawling around in that ceiling yesterday. The few times I've been to the chiro, its been good, but I have a tough time getting past being put in a headlock and the twisting of my neck.


----------



## daks

We got a good deal on 8' x 10' sheets of 3/4" marble. I stupidly agreed with the wife that it would look great if the side entrance/stairwell was done in big marble pieces. 

Weekends of templating, cutting and fitting this stuff is making me hate marble.

So far, the views from the bottom of the stairs...















Through the side door...








Top of the stairs...















I also clad a column in the basement...








Still lots more to go... sigh...


----------



## Majewski

daks said:


> We got a good deal on 8' x 10' sheets of 3/4" marble. I stupidly agreed with the wife that it would look great if the side entrance/stairwell was done in big marble pieces.
> 
> Weekends of templating, cutting and fitting this stuff is making me hate marble.
> 
> So far, the views from the bottom of the stairs...
> View attachment 85394
> 
> View attachment 85402
> 
> 
> Through the side door...
> View attachment 85410
> 
> 
> Top of the stairs...
> View attachment 85418
> 
> View attachment 85426
> 
> 
> I also clad a column in the basement...
> View attachment 85434
> 
> 
> Still lots more to go... sigh...


Holy **** dude!!!! I don't envy you in the least but I'm very excited to see pictures as you progress!


----------



## flyboy

Sunset a few minutes ago...chilling on the second day at LBI vacation home.


----------



## Wirenuting

Last day of vacation so I did nothing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flyboy said:


> Sunset a few minutes ago...chilling on the second day at LBI vacation home.
> 
> View attachment 85474


Nice, love that area.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Today was a great one. Church, fellowship luncheon, home for a nap, then dinner with some very good friends. Now chilling with the wife and pack.


----------



## Majewski

I took a nap. A sweet, victorious nap. And my fingers are fueled up and ready to type! lol


----------



## Wirenuting

I need a vacation!!!!!


----------



## chicken steve

We played another critter club.... 

About the third old fart who waddled up to 2 tons of R&R equipment asking for it turned down got to me. :no:

To which I replied '_so don't 'in' hire R&R bands then'_ :no:


I was quickly escorted to the bar by the scruff 'o neck by my bandmates, and orally administered the proper sedatives...:thumbup:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## HackWork

What is R&R music? Even Google doesn't know.


----------



## HackWork

BTW, I can't believe this thread got to 25 pages without anyone saying "_Yo momma!_".

We're slipping


----------



## flyboy

HackWork said:


> BTW, I can't believe this thread got to 25 pages without anyone saying "_Yo momma!_".
> 
> We're slipping


"Yo momma"

...was pretty good.


----------



## zac

Yo momma got a glass eye and a fish in it! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> I need a vacation!!!!!


Isn't that always the way it goes?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> What is R&R music? Even Google doesn't know.


Rock & Roll comes to mind as does Rough & Rowdy !


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Rock & Roll comes to mind as does Rough & Rowdy !


Jesus, I don't know what's worse. The fact that I missed that or the fact that Google did as well


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Jesus, I don't know what's worse. The fact that I missed that or the fact that Google did as well


Makes you wonder about what google was thinking you were thinking if you know what I mean?

My Google Results:

Okay, looking for the top 10 R&R bands of all time ...


----------



## farmantenna

I find residential so boring I fell asleep


----------



## dawgs

R&R = Rest and Relaxation?


----------



## HackWork

farmantenna said:


> I find residential so boring I fell asleep


What type of residential?

When I did commercial work, I found myself doing the same thing for days, sometimes weeks, maybe even months. Now that I do resi service and installation work, I do something different every day and it's never boring.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breakfast with the bride and then church. Home to relax with the bride (who cut the grass and weeded).


----------



## nrp3

Spent some time with friends last night and sampled some craft brew from a local micro brew. One the friends has a younger sister who's starting a hoppes farm over the next year, so it was interesting to hear about that. Brought home some and about to pop one of those open. Laid out a handicap kitchen and bath remodel today. Will chip away at that over the next few days.


----------



## dawgs

We took the kids to Lexington VA for the weekend. Went tubing on the river today and did the drive through animal safari. Tomorrow is the caverns.


----------



## nrp3

Nice


----------



## Majewski

I installed a fan and microwave for a friend! Yay!!!!


----------



## Wirenuting

Put a plumber outa business today. 
Replaced 2 toilet internals at home today. 
Took a nap in the couch with my pups.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> Put a plumber outa business today.
> Replaced 2 toilet internals at home today.
> Took a nap in the couch with my pups.


Did you do it in a Duluth trading co. Plumbers butt shirt?


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> Did you do it in a Duluth trading co. Plumbers butt shirt?


Speedo


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> Speedo


Pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> Pix or it didn't happen.


Best i could do on short notice. :thumbsup:
But atleast I could lean on my wife's melons.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> Best i could do on short notice. :thumbsup:
> But atleast I could lean on my wife's melons.


This is almost art it's so good.


----------



## dawgs

Wirenuting said:


> Best i could do on short notice. :thumbsup: But atleast I could lean on my wife's melons.


Dang! You've either changed a few diapers or dressed a lot of sumo wrestlers.


----------



## Majewski

He knows his way around monkey balls.


----------



## Wirenuting

dawgs said:


> Dang! You've either changed a few diapers or dressed a lot of sumo wrestlers.





Majewski said:


> He knows his way around monkey balls.


After 10 grandkids and 2 great grandkids, I'm well versed in duck taping diapers in a pinch.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> After 10 grandkids and 2 great grandkids, I'm well versed in duck taping diapers in a pinch.


All jokes aside I didn't even THINK about that. You do have grandkids.....Yup, you're a pro at it, no questions. I personally still have issues with my own boxers. lol


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> He knows his way around monkey balls.


BTW, you ain't lived until you've done work in a research facility that uses primates. 
Very early on I learned why you never reach for the pole with the rope. Darn thing went bonkers and started tossing "stuff".


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> BTW, you ain't lived until you've done work in a research facility that uses primates.
> Very early on I learned why you never reach for the pole with the rope. Darn thing went bonkers and started tossing "stuff".


I would love to hear all of your stories about that facility. I also never comprehended that. lol


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> I personally still have issues with my own boxers. lol


To many moving parts?
Or maybe you need pictures instead of directions? 

I just stand there looking dumb and the wife feels sorry for me and helps me along. Works every time. :thumbup:


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> To many moving parts?
> Or maybe you need pictures instead of directions?
> 
> I just stand there looking dumb and the wife feels sorry for me and helps me along. Works every time. :thumbup:


Pictures over words everytime. I am strictly tactile. Wish my wife would step in, she does it too much at work so I get the sigh and dirty look instead.


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> I would love to hear all of your stories about that facility. I also never comprehended that. lol


It was dental research. 
They slowly worked it down to a single rabbit. I would go into the space and the rabbit would go bonkers. It was lonely and had zero company. I would do the repairs and sing " here comes Peter cotton tail". Mellowed the rabbit down.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> It was dental research.
> They slowly worked it down to a single rabbit. I would go into the space and the rabbit would go bonkers. It was lonely and had zero company. I would do the repairs and sing " here comes Peter cotton tail". Mellowed the rabbit down.


That's sorta tense and funny all in one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> That's sorta tense and funny all in one.


Much better than breaking into :My Momma Done Told Me (from Bugs Bunny fame)"


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Much better than breaking into :My Momma Done Told Me (from Bugs Bunny fame)"


Har har har. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Har har har. :laughing:


I do sit down comedy.


----------



## nrp3

Have to have some fun during colonoscopy prep. Sit down comedy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> Have to have some fun during colonoscopy prep. Sit down comedy.


Something we can all miss the details of blow by blow action ! :jester:


----------



## nrp3

It all comes out in the end... I've had 3, so speaking from experience.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> It all comes out in the end... I've had 3, so speaking from experience.


I've been putting it off.


----------



## nrp3

It killed my mother, my father had a chunk taken out. I'm 47, and started getting these much earlier than normal. Had a lot of polyps removed, but nothing pre cancerous found. Close friend my age has already had the pre cancerous types, he might not be here today had he not started early. It killed his father too. Its one thing if you don't have a family history. Still, don't take a chance. Yes the prep is unpleasant, but it beats the alternative. They don't find anything, then you don't have to go for a while. Don't be the next guy in our dead pool. No disrepect to our decease members, just don't join the list. If you have problems with anathesia, have a discussion with the doctors. Worth doing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> It killed my mother, my father had a chunk taken out. I'm 47, and started getting these much earlier than normal. Had a lot of polyps removed, but nothing pre cancerous found. Close friend my age has already had the pre cancerous types, he might not be here today had he not started early. It killed his father too. Its one thing if you don't have a family history. Still, don't take a chance. Yes the prep is unpleasant, but it beats the alternative. They don't find anything, then you don't have to go for a while. Don't be the next guy in our dead pool. No disrepect to our decease members, just don't join the list. If you have problems with anathesia, have a discussion with the doctors. Worth doing.


I avoid it knowing there has been no problems on either side of my family.


----------



## nrp3

The actual procedure is quite painless. No history is a good thing. Confirm it. Do it for your family. I'll get off my soap box. Just like to keep everybody around for the witty banter.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> The actual procedure is quite painless. No history is a good thing. Confirm it. Do it for your family. I'll get off my soap box. Just like to keep everybody around for the witty banter.


You're doing the right thing, no soap box. Just with all I have been through in the last couple years medically I just can't stand the thought of hospitals or well care visits. It is one of those things everyone should have after 40.


----------



## Wirenuting

nrp3 said:


> The actual procedure is quite painless. No history is a good thing. Confirm it. Do it for your family. I'll get off my soap box. Just like to keep everybody around for the witty banter.


I've had it done, it's easy.

Guzzle the stuff down at noon, grab a novel and go relax for the afternoon. 
Since I do upper and lower scoping, I ask the Dr to do the upper first. I hate waking up with that "sh/?ty" taste in my mouth.


----------



## Majewski

My mother had a few.... When she died it was colon related. At 32 I wonder when I need to start having the rear scope done!


----------



## HackWork

You people complaining about colonoscopies are funny. You can't complain until you have two a-holes, and the morning before surgery when you take the two fleet enemas the doctor makes you take, you feel it blasting out of both of them.


----------



## Majewski

I feel like we're a closer now. Lol


----------



## Majewski

Anyways...... Today I've done bloody bar and a walk around the lakes!


----------



## Wirenuting

HackWork said:


> You people complaining about colonoscopies are funny. You can't complain until you have two a-holes, and the morning before surgery when you take the two fleet enemas the doctor makes you take, you feel it blasting out of both of them.


Who's complaining? 
Like I said, drink the magic gallon of juice and read a good novel. :thumbup:

I only wish I could do it at work on a Saturday. Nothing better then being paid OT to sit on a can.


----------



## HackWork

Wirenuting said:


> Who's complaining?
> Like I said, drink the magic gallon of juice and read a good novel. :thumbup:
> 
> I only wish I could do it at work on a Saturday. Nothing better then being paid OT to sit on a can.


I always loved working in hospitals and data centers. They have clean bathrooms and I loved getting paid to do my morning business :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman

HackWork said:


> I always loved working in hospitals and data centers. They have clean bathrooms and I loved getting paid to do my morning business :thumbup:


Sick people with Aids and TB in hospitals. At 4 and 5 star hotel lobby's , which I often find within a mile or two of my present location when driving around. They send in the cleaning crew every 1/2 hour to maintain the status level.


----------



## macmikeman

So, what did I do today,,,, 8:30 AM. So far its been headphones and Styx. Damn, what a band they were.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breakfast, Church, farmers market, lunch, watching Dead Pool


----------



## HackWork

macmikeman said:


> Sick people with Aids and TB in hospitals. At 4 and 5 star hotel lobby's , which I often find within a mile or two of my present location when driving around. They send in the cleaning crew every 1/2 hour to maintain the status level.


I like AIDS and TB, thank you very much.


----------



## RGH

After a brutal week and a great party yesterday (annual party with my lifelong buddies, yes you know drinking and war stories lol) I am doing nothing but recover lol fluids and aspirin laying on the patio.


----------



## MikeFL

RGH said:


> After a brutal week and a great party yesterday (annual party with my lifelong buddies, yes you know drinking and war stories lol) I am doing nothing but recover lol fluids and aspirin laying on the patio.


Pound 2 oranges, 3 aspirin, a multi-vitamin and 2 quarts of water in your first hour. You'll feel good immediately. 

No coffee even if you normally have coffee every morning. Eat anything you want after that.

It will almost be spooky because you feel so good.


----------



## Majewski

What if you get headaches without coffee?


----------



## RGH

The wife meet me at Western sandwich for breakfast and of course a few Tylenol and two bottles of grape Gatorade that's my secret formula!


----------



## RGH

Will try this again Siri the wife made me a western sandwich blah blah blah


----------



## RGH

Majewski said:


> What if you get headaches without coffee?


Hold the phone! There will always be coffee!!! Lol


----------



## Majewski

RGH said:


> Hold the phone! There will always be coffee!!! Lol


Ok thank you. We can be friends now. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## dawgs

MikeFL said:


> Pound 2 oranges, 3 aspirin, a multi-vitamin and 2 quarts of water in your first hour. You'll feel good immediately. No coffee even if you normally have coffee every morning. Eat anything you want after that. It will almost be spooky because you feel so good.


I always try and hit the water that same night. As much as I can drink before bed without puking. It helps wonders. I will try your trick next time. I only need it a few times a year though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

dawgs said:


> I always try and hit the water that same night. As much as I can drink before bed without puking. It helps wonders. I will try your trick next time. I only need it a few times a year though.


Any hang over cure that doesn't involve hot sauce can work. Hydration is the key but I've always had a shot of the poison from the previous night followed by plenty of room temp water (cold water can cause cramps in the gut).

Also drink water while you are drinking.


----------



## dawgs

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any hang over cure that doesn't involve hot sauce can work. Hydration is the key but I've always had a shot of the poison from the previous night followed by plenty of room temp water (cold water can cause cramps in the gut). Also drink water while you are drinking.


When I was younger and drank much much more, I would crack another beer the next morning to kill the hangover.


----------



## Majewski

dawgs said:


> When I was younger and drank much much more, I would crack another beer the next morning to kill the hangover.


That's what fixed it for me too! I have no good reason to live like that now though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

dawgs said:


> When I was younger and drank much much more, I would crack another beer the next morning to kill the hangover.


I used to drink way more than I should for more years than I should have. I learned a couple iron clad rules. Never mix drinks (other than maybe a boiler maker with beer and rye), sugary drinks make you puke, water is your friend, dry toast is better than crackers to stabilize your gut, and a morning recap will help.


----------



## Wirenuting

Busy day for me. 
A big breakfast then a nap. Mowed the lawn and meandered aimlessly thru the big orange store. Two 1/4# cheese burgers grilled and now I'm searching for something to watch on tv while we wait for the local fire works to start.


----------



## RGH

I could not even come close to my glory days lol the big topic yesterday was who ready to retire !! Plus who wants to drive after drinking to much the cost of that trouble is way to much. Needless to say for a few hours yesterday we were all 15 or 23 years old again depending on the stories told. Jello shots ?? We retired them couple years ago ( sadly)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RGH said:


> I could not even come close to my glory days lol the big topic yesterday was who ready to retire !! Plus who wants to drive after drinking to much the cost of that trouble is way to much. Needless to say for a few hours yesterday we were all 15 or 23 years old again depending on the stories told. Jello shots ?? We retired them couple years ago ( sadly)


At 15 I could drink a fifth of Southern Comfort, now the smell makes me feel like yacking....how things change.


----------



## MikeFL

The objective when hungover is to rehydrate and to replenish the electrolytes.
You can slam a couple Pedialytes too if you have any. That's also good to give someone who's having heat stroke. 
Aspirin is for the headache.
If you normally get headaches when you don't drink coffee, that won't be a problem this day with all that in you.


----------



## RGH

Years ago bartender Johnny Burns pours me a shot of Southern comfort puts a half a glass of Coke next to it and said try that and that love affair began give me a shot of Southern to have a glass of Coke plus a Stoli and ice tea giddyup


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RGH said:


> Years ago bartender Johnny Burns pours me a shot of Southern comfort puts a half a glass of Coke next to it and said try that and that love affair began give me a shot of Southern to have a glass of Coke plus a Stoli and ice tea giddyup


In my 20s I loved a shot of SoCo, a shot of Amaretto, a touch of grenadine and a splash of Coke. It's called a Sicilian kiss, they can be deadly to the right target.


----------



## RGH

Forty years of hangovers (Way way way fewer now) thank God for the Gatorade and as dirty harry would put it a man's got to know his limitations. Needless to say I think it takes most of us a good decade to figure that out.. And a few more years to exercise that knowledge


----------



## RGH

Oh my God Sicilian kiss i used to go to Italian girl


----------



## RGH

Another plus to drink and southern it's only got half the alcohol of Jack so all my friends are Shooting jack and I'd be shooting the southern Not as crippling lol


----------



## RGH

The edit function for the iPhone stinks plus Siri hates me my apologies for the grammar it's Siri she has a power over me


----------



## Majewski

RGH said:


> The edit function for the iPhone stinks plus Siri hates me my apologies for the grammar it's Siri she has a power over me


I wish I had a good excuse... I just suck with words.


----------



## RGH

Majewski said:


> I wish I had a good excuse... I just suck with words.


 after reading the NEC for more years than I care to mention we should all be fluent in English especially the word exception lol


----------



## drsparky

I like a little bourbon before bedtime, Knob Creek or Woodford Reserve. Another bourbon I like is Even Williams, good economically priced drink. I guess I'm weird I like high dollar bourbon or low dollar, nothing in the middle, well maybe dirty bird.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drsparky said:


> I like a little bourbon before bedtime, Knob Creek or Woodford Reserve. Another bourbon I like is Even Williams, good economically priced drink. I guess I'm weird I like high dollar bourbon or low dollar, nothing in the middle, well maybe dirty bird.


I like Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve, Jim Beam, Jack Honey/etc, Evan Williams, Wild Turkey, Blanton's (especially single barrel), come to think of it I just enjoy bourbon.


----------



## Majewski

I like drinking.


----------



## heavysparky

I like scotch.


----------



## macmikeman

I used to love magic mushrooms and Jack Daniels. LSD required triple Crown Royals on ice multiple times until sleep took over finally after 6-8 hours of mayhem. Luckily, my roommate in those days was the bar manager and tolerated my excesses........ Rock on dudes......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

heavysparky said:


> I like scotch.


Ironically being Scottish myself, I detest the stuff but to each his own. Enjoy your poison.


----------



## MikeFL

Last night I walk into a bar and a guy I know is working there again. I ask for a Tanquery & Tonic. He takes a pint glass, fills it with ice, fills it with Gin, splash of tonic & a lime. I pound that and he makes me another the same way. Ten minutes later he says the new girl at the club next door can't get the sound working. I go over there and turn the sound on from the sound booth upstairs. I come down and she says the chiller for the Fireball is messed up. I work on that for five minutes and say "I think it's ok but we better try a shot." She pours me one. And another. And refills my T&T. I had 3 drinks and 2 shots in about 2-3 hours. Went back to first bar. What's my tab? You don't have one. Back to the nightclub. What's my tab? You don't have one. Thanks! Early to bed. Slept like a baby. Early to rise. Got some work done. Heading to the beach. See ya!


----------



## Majewski

Mike, you da man!


----------



## RGH

Looked at an old pushmatic bulldog that needs a new 30 amp 2 pole for the dryer circuit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breakfast with the wife, a/c tune up and filter change, E Talk, lunch, nap, prepping for dinner company.


----------



## Anathera

First day on the new job, thanks to you guys in part for the push out the door where i was


----------



## Majewski

Anathera said:


> First day on the new job, thanks to you guys in part for the push out the door where i was


I'll take 5% of your take home for royalties.


----------



## Anathera

I don't think that will be worth the Shipping and Handling majewski


----------



## Majewski

Oh don't worry, it's all electronic. lol


----------



## chicken steve

Today we entertained the quantum theory from an old bird that the '_gfi makes singing noise when the faucet runs' _...... One of our less boring Tuesdays.....:whistling2:~CS~:thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski

chicken steve said:


> Today we entertained the quantum theory from an old bird that the '_gfi makes singing noise when the faucet runs' _...... One of our less boring Tuesdays.....:whistling2:~CS~:thumbsup:


Uh..... Go on....


----------



## chicken steve

Well the phenomenon could not be recreated , but we changed the gfci anyways Maj

Hopefully the demons have been eradicated.......~CS~


----------



## Majewski

chicken steve said:


> Well the phenomenon could not be recreated , but we changed the gfci anyways Maj
> 
> Hopefully the demons have been eradicated.......~CS~


Reminds me of the old lady that had to show me her "faulty" outlets. She would spray them with water and when the house lights didn't go out, she was 100% sure that the fuse wasn't doing its job!

OH I forgot...she wasn't even the home owner, she was the home owners mom who was staying there for a while. Lord only knows how she left the house for the poor guy.


----------



## Majewski

130' pull, four 4's in 1" sch40 and 3' from end, tape snaps off. today was a fun day.


----------



## nrp3

Finished the second of two signs.


----------



## A Little Short

First thing this morning......storm damage repair!


----------



## Majewski

Oh damn dude! Work or home?


----------



## A Little Short

Majewski said:


> Oh damn dude! Work or home?


Work


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close to 100F, too hot to fish. Too hot for much here, read some, caught up on Ghost Hunters and went to bible study. A nice mellow day.


----------



## papaotis

went to troubleshoot AC breaker tripping, led immediatly to gfcis not working. no connection to each other, but gfcs seemed more important!:001_huh:after an hour of figuring out this **** was wired, it was easy! the #14 went to a first floor bath, from there to a second floor bath, from there to a bath next to it, from there to the other first floor bath. first gfi was shot and fed the rest. second gfi was wired wrong, third gfi was shot AND wired wrong. fun once the geussing was over:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

papaotis said:


> went to troubleshoot AC breaker tripping, led immediatly to gfcis not working. no connection to each other, but gfcs seemed more important!:001_huh:after an hour of figuring out this **** was wired, it was easy! the #14 went to a first floor bath, from there to a second floor bath, from there to a bath next to it, from there to the other first floor bath. first gfi was shot and fed the rest. second gfi was wired wrong, third gfi was shot AND wired wrong. fun once the geussing was over:whistling2:


You know the AC was far more important than any GFCI to the homeowner?


----------



## papaotis

apperently not this one, HE was at work! anyway, everything was working when i left


----------



## dawgs

I was gonna fix our dryer, but had my 13 year old son do it instead. He changed the belt, tensioner pulley and the guide wheels.


----------



## Majewski

That's friggin awesome! I remember when I was young, always so eager to do anything mechanical and learn about how things work. I was a major pest....Was?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

dawgs said:


> I was gonna fix our dryer, but had my 13 year old son do it instead. He changed the belt, tensioner pulley and the guide wheels.
> 
> View attachment 86089


Outstanding son, you are raising him right.


----------



## chicken steve

Yesterday my logger friend showed me how to _not be an idiot _with a chain saw

I should consider it a public service.....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> Yesterday my logger friend showed me how to _not be an idiot _with a chain saw
> 
> I should consider it a public service.....:whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


Hear that? Chain saws breathing a sigh of relief for miles around !


----------



## Majewski

Hit snooze about a million times.


----------



## drsparky

My sun shade kept falling down while I was doing testing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drsparky said:


> My sun shade kept falling down while I was doing testing.


You need some better magnets. The gray ones from Bell Tele are great.


----------



## drsparky

Loading up a survey team to visit one of our sites. For the rest of the week I'm guiding a new helicopter company on the approach, hazards and were to set the skids. The pilot is having a lot of fun. His first time setting down in small clearings on the top of mountains in Maine. Very good pilot with a lot of hours, he normally gives air tours of New Your City.


----------



## Majewski

Got bit by a fish and took a nap on the beach.


----------



## chicken steve

well it musta been a small fish Maj.....:laughing:~CS~:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve

Today i got called into a job by a new owner the prior RE agent selling it fired me from .....man i'm gonna have fun on this one ~C:devil2:S~


----------



## emtnut

chicken steve said:


> Today i got called into a job by a new owner the prior RE agent selling it fired me from .....man i'm gonna have fun on this one ~C:devil2:S~


What goes around, comes around .... Just usually not so quickly :laughing:


----------



## OldRookie

Used a couple of my hand tools for the first time to wire up and install a touch screen for lighting control. I was smiling from ear to ear the entire time.


----------



## Majewski

chicken steve said:


> well it musta been a small fish Maj.....:laughing:~CS~:whistling2:


Must've been, I was stalking schools of fish. Smallish fish.


OldRookie said:


> Used a couple of my hand tools for the first time to wire up and install a touch screen for lighting control. I was smiling from ear to ear the entire time.


Cool dude and cooler avatar!


----------



## heavysparky

I realized. I need to look for another job today.


----------



## Majewski

Uh oh. What happened?


----------



## heavysparky

Majewski said:


> Uh oh. What happened?



Safety. 

They expect guys to climb out of a sizzor lift with out a harness.

Using a Propane's torch that is basically used for seal coating to get the ovens they have started


----------



## Majewski

Lol.... That's not funny though, good for you! Be safe!


----------

